# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Чайтанья Свами

## Яшода д д

*БИОГРАФИЯ* 
Бха́кти Чайта́нья Сва́ми ( имя при рождении — Ричард Найсмит).


   Ричард Найсмит родился 14 августа 1951 года в Окленде, Новая Зеландия. Он был первенцем в состоятельной семье с шотландскими корнями. Отец Ричарда владел большим бизнесом по покраске и химической чистке одежды, а мать, имевшая степень магистра музыки, до замужества работала учителем музыки, а после того, как вышла замуж, — стала домохозяйкой. Когда Ричарду было два года, у него родился брат, который стал вторым и последним ребёнком в семье.

   Образование Ричард получил в престижных частных англиканских школах. С 1956 по 1964 год он учился в Королевской школе, а затем, с 1965 по 1968 год, — в Королевском колледже Окленда. В школе Ричард был средним учеником, но отличался в спорте. Он увлекался сёрфингом и интересовался современной музыкой. На 1960-е годы пришёлся расцвет движения хиппи и в поп-музыке был очень сильно развит философский аспект. Ричарду нравились такие исполнители, как Боб Дилан и «The Beatles», а его любимым поэтом был Дилан Томас.

   С пятилетнего возраста Ричард изучал Библию и регулярно ходил в англиканскую церковь. В 13 лет он начал задумываться над смыслом жизни, а в 15 лет почувствовал разочарование «из-за лицемерия всей системы». Разочаровался он и в христианстве, так как не мог найти в этой религии удовлетворительные ответы на свои вопросы. Ричард не понимал, почему люди рождаются в таких разных условиях, и почему после смерти для совершенно разных людей есть только два пути — рай или ад. Эти и многие другие вопросы постоянно беспокоили его. Надеясь найти ответы на них, Ричард решил изучать философию ] и после окончания Королевского колледжа в 1968 году поступил на философский факультет Оклендского университета. Параллельно с учёбой Ричард занимался журналистикой, подрабатывая внештатным журналистом и помощником редактора.



   В университете Ричард учился без особого энтузиазма, считая, что система образования была слишком «загрязнена материализмом». Он чувствовал, что всё это было не то, что он искал. В нём проснулось желание стать писателем — он полагал, что в литературном творчестве существовало больше возможности для искреннего самовыражения через описание жизни и комментирования окружающего мира.

   Во время учёбы в университете, Ричард впервые соприкоснулся с индийской культурой и вайшнавизмом. Это произошло через посредство музыки — после того, как он прослушал записанный лондонскими кришнаитами и спродюсированный Джорджем Харрисоном альбом «The Radha Krishna Temple» — первый в истории музыки поп-альбом санскритских мантр. На альбоме можно было услышать мантру Харе Кришна и другие вайшнавские песнопения. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами вспоминает: «Я тогда ещё не был почитателем Кришны, но понял, что раз уж „The Beatles“ поют об этом, значит, это не может быть чем-то плохим. И так думали очень многие. Так что отчасти „The Beatles“ помогли мне встать на тот путь, которым я следую до сих пор».

   В начале 1972 года в Окленд из Индии прибыли Тушта Кришна Даса и Кришна Туласи Даси — семейная пара американских учеников основателя Движения сознания Кришны Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, который дал им свои благословения на открытие в Новой Зеландии первого вайшнавского храма. Они арендовали небольшой домик в Окленде, построили там алтарь и установили мраморные божества Радха-Кришны, привезённые ими из Индии. 14 апреля 1972 года в Окленд из Сиднея прилетел Прабхупада. Это был его первый визит в Новую Зеландию.

   На каждый день его пребывания в стране была запланирована проповедническая программа. В день своего приезда Прабхупада дал лекцию в городской ратуше, 15 апреля — в индуистской общине Окленда, 16 апреля — в оклендской картинной галерее. Утром 17 апреля Тушта Кришна Даса организовал пресс-конференцию, посвящённую инаугурации первого храма Движения сознания Кришны в Новой Зеландии. Собравшаяся в комнате Прабхупады группа журналистов с блокнотами и микрофонами задавала ему множество самых разных вопросов. Сразу же после окончания пресс-конференции, Прабхупада отправился со своими учениками в Оклендский университет, где была запланирована его лекция. Именно в этот день состоялась первая встреча Ричарда Найсмита с кришнаитами и Прабхупадой.

   Бхакти Чайтанья Свами вспоминает:
 «Я прогуливался со своим другом по территории университетского городка по направлению к кафетерии. Вдруг, мы услышали какую-то музыку, очень необыкновенный вид музыки, который мы никогда раньше не слышали. Я посмотрел направо и внезапно увидел в 20 метрах от себя Шрилу Прабхупаду с группой учеников. Он показался мне очень умиротворённым и аристократичным. Он шёл, закинув свою голову немного назад, и смотрел кругом в очень мягкой, безмятежной манере. Три или четыре молодые девушки в красивых сари и несколько молодых людей с бритыми головами грациозно танцевали прямо перед ним. Некоторые из девушек периодически бросали к стопам Прабхупады лепестки роз. Эта красивая сцена произвела на нас глубокое впечатление — было похоже, что все они спустились прямо с небес. Когда мы подошли к многолюдной дорожке на окраине двора — наши пути пересеклись и Прабхупада очень медленно прошёл мимо нас по направлению к низкой сцене. Было похоже, что он должен начать говорить, и я решил остаться».

   Шрила Прабхупада уселся на небольшую сцену, расположенную в непосредственной близости от кафетерии, в которой в это время студенты принимали обед. Вокруг сцены кроме Ричарда собралось около 50 человек. Прабхупада взял караталы и начал петь.

 Бхакти Чайтанья Свами вспоминает: «Когда Прабхупада сел, я подошёл поближе и рассмотрел его более внимательно. Он был одет в красивые шёлковые одежды тёмно-шафранового цвета, которые блистали, отражая сияние полуденного солнца. На меня произвело огромное впечатление присутствие Прабхупады. На нём была красивая цветочная гирлянда. Направив свой взор немного вниз, он играл на блестящих караталах медленный ритм «раз, два, три» и пел низким и глубоким голосом. Казалось, что он находился в спокойном и медитативном состоянии».

   По окончании продолжительного киртана, Прабхупада начал давать лекцию, в которой говорил на различные философские темы В заключении лекции Прабхупада объявил, что самым простым методом духовного осознания, который рекомендуется в ведической литературе, является воспевание мантры Харе Кришна. В результате этой практики, разум очищается и человек способен понять, что он не есть временное материальное тело, а вечная духовная душа. Только осознав это, можно избавится от страданий, причиняемых палящим огнём материального существования. После окончания лекции Прабхупада провёл ещё один киртан и покинул университетский городок. После лекции Ричард решил попытаться понять это учение глубже.

Он вспоминает: «Это была моя первая встреча с Шрилой Прабхупадой, и воспоминания о ней остались со мной навсегда. Но только гораздо позднее, через много лет после того, как я стал учеником Шрилы Прабхупады и получил имя Рагхубхир Даса, я осознал, насколько важна была эта первая, «случайная» встреча. Я узнал о том, что именно контакт с чистым преданным побуждает бхакти, или преданное служение, укоренится в сердце. Меня глубоко поразило, как просто из своего чистого желание дать сознание Кришны другим, Прабхупада проделал такой долгий путь и посетил самый отдалённый уголок мира — Новую Зеландию. Он пришёл в университет с целью просто дать студентам сознание Кришны, и я оказался одним из этих студентов».

   На следующий день, 18 апреля, в газете «The Auckland Herald» появилась статья, в которой описывалась состоявшаяся днём ранее церемония инаугурации храма. Прабхупада совершил в храме ведическое огненное жертвоприношение, проведя церемонию установки божеств Радхи-Кришны, которым он дал имя Шри Шри Радха-Гиридхари. 19 апреля Прабхупада покинул Новую Зеландию и отправился в Гонконг, продолжив свой проповеднический тур. Спустя какое-то время, некоторые из знакомых Ричарда стали кришнаитами. Ричард иногда встречался с ними, беседуя на философские темы, и покупал у них вайшнавскую литературу.



    В конце 1972 года Ричард на пасажирском лайнере отправился в Англию. Во время плавания он встретил одного парня, который сказал ему, что «из всех духовных групп только одна была серьёзной — кришнаиты». После этого Ричард решил по прибытии в Лондон непременно найти и посетить кришнаитский храм. На корабле Ричард также познакомился с девушкой, которая рассказала ему, что её брат очень интересуется вайшнавизмом. После приезда в Англию в сентябре 1972 года, Ричард встретился с братом этой девушки, который начал активно ему проповедовать, читая отрывки из книги Прабхупады «Источник вечного наслаждения», в которой описывалась жизнь Кришны. В особенности он любил декламировать те части произведения, в которых повествовалось о раса-лиле — мистическом танце маленького Кришны со своими возлюбленными девочками-пасту́шками гопи. Он объяснял, что во время этого танца, между гопи и Кришной происходил обмен чистой, духовной любовью. Всё это произвело на Ричарда глубокое впечатление и он начал повторять мантру Харе Кришна, серьёзно задумавшись над тем, чтобы сделать вайшнавизм частью своей жизни.

    Вскоре Ричард впервые посетил вайшнавский храм — Храм Радхи-Кришны в Лондоне. Основанный в 1969 году с финансовой поддержкой Джорджа Харрисона, это был первый храм Движения сознания Кришны в Европе. В это время Ричард глубоко уверовал в то, что некая «высшая сила или личность» контролирует события, которые происходят в жизни человека, и когда президент храма оказался его дальним родственником, Ричард воспринял это как знак свыше и решил остаться пожить какое-то время в храме в качестве гостя. В храме Ричард более близко познакомился с вайшнавской философией, обнаружив, что она давала ответы на многие имевшиеся у него мировоззренческие вопросы.



    7 января 1973 года Ричард переехал жить в лондонский храм и стал брахмачари. В храме было около 50 брахмачари и красивые, установленные Прабхупадой в 1969 году Божества Радха-Кришны — «Радха-Лондонишвара». Жизнь кришнаитских монахов была очень аскетичной. Они следовали очень строгому расписанию, ежедневно посещая утренние и вечерние духовные программы. Спали монахи на полу, по 20 человек в одной комнате, делились друг с другом одеждой. Первым служением Ричарда было мытьё кастрюль на кухне и уличные киртаны, на которые кришнаиты выходили ежедневно, как минимум на четыре часа. Ричард также возил старших вайшнавов на машине — служение которое ему очень нравилось. Он вспоминает, что «вся атмосфера была очень зажигательной».

    В ту пору руководил деятельностью ИСККОН в Великобритании Шьямасундара Даса, который, однако, в Лондоне появлялся не часто. Из старших вайшнавов, Ричарда больше всего вдохновлял Реватинандана Свами. Он был американским санньяси, который вёл очень мелодичные киртаны и давал вдохновляющие лекции. Ричарду очень нравилось, как он объяснял вайшнавскую философию. После встречи с Реватинанданой Свами, Ричард твёрдо решил для себя принять в будущем санньясу.
Очень скоро Ричард начал заниматься санкиртаной — распространением вайшнавской литературы и сбором пожертвований. Это стало его основной деятельностью в последующие три года. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами вспоминает, что в этом новом служении его особо вдохновлял его лидер Прабхавишну даса (сейчас Прабхавишну Свами), который был «абсолютный и стойкий приверженец распространения книг — он выходил на санкиртану при любых обстоятельствах и всегда был удачлив».



   В сентябре 1973 года Ричард получил духовное посвящение от Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады имя Рагхубхир Даса. Год спустя, в 1974 году, он получил второе, брахманическое посвящение в Бхактиведанта-мэноре — штаб-квартире Движения сознания Кришны в Великобритании и одном из крупнейших вайшнавских храмов Европы, который незадолго перед этим был подарен Международному обществу сознания Кришны Джорджем Харрисоном.

   В 1976 году Рагхубхир даса был назначен одним из управляющих Бхактиведанта-мэнора, где он руководил обучением новых вайшнавов, занимал должность казначея и работал в департаменте по связям с общественностью. Вскоре он возглавил британский филиал издательства «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст» (ББТ). Под его руководством, издательство опубликовала более 20 новых книг по вайшнавизму и ведической культуре тиражом в несколько миллионов экземпляров. Огромными тиражами также выпускались пластинки с записями индуистских мантр и вайшнавских бхаджанов.



   В январе 1980 года Джаятиртха Свами, который в то время курировал деятельность ИСККОН в Великобритании и Южной Африке, отправил Рагхубхира даса проповедовать в Южно-Африканскую Республику. По прибытии в ЮАР, Рагхубхир стал президентом храма и сельскохозяйственной общины в Като-Ридж, в провинции Квазулу-Натал. Община, располагавшаяся на 48 гектарах земельных угодий, была приобретена кришнаитами в 1977 году, став первой собственностью ИСККОН в ЮАР. На месте старого ангара для сельскохозяйственной техники был построен храм площадью в 100 кв. метров, а за год до приезда Рагхубхиры, в 1979 году, в храме были установлены Божества Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды — «Шри Шри Нитай-Гаурахари».

   С марта 1982 по июнь 1985 года, вместе с двумя другими вайшнавами, Рагхубхир дас курировал строительство Храма Радхи-Радханатхи в Дурбане. С 1985 по 1987 год он выполнял обязанности президента храма ИСККОН в Йоханнесбурге, а с 1987 по 1991 год — возглавлял проповеднический центр в Йовилле и был президентом храма в Дурбане.

   Начиная с 1991 года Рагхубхир Даса начал активно путешествовать и проповедовать гаудия-вайшнавизм по всему миру. В 1993 году он впервые посетил Россию. В тоже самое время он начал принимать активное участие в образовательных программах ИСККОН, преподавая гаудия-вайшнавское богословие в «Вайшнаском институте высшего образования» во Вриндаване, Уттар-Прадеш, Индия. Во время фестиваля Гаура-пурнимы 1994 года в Маяпуре он принял санньясу от Гирираджи Свами, получив при этом новое имя Бхакти Чайтанья Свами.



   В 1998 году Бхакти Чайтанья Свами был назначен членом Руководящего совета ИСККОН — коллегиального органа управления Движения сознания Кришны. Он начал курировать деятельность Движения в Эстонии, Латвии и Литве (вместе с Ниранджаной Свами) и в Сибири (вместе с Бхактивайбхавой Свами и Прабхавишну Свами). С 1999 года он также руководит деятельностью ИСККОН в ряде стран Африки: ЮАР, Зимбабве, Мозамбике, Намибии, Малави, Анголе, Лесото, Свазиленде и Замбии; а с 2001 года — в Северо-Западном регионе России — Санкт-Петербурге, Мурманске и Архангельске. В 2003 году Бхакти Чайтанья Свами был избран председателем Руководящего совета ИСККОН сроком на один год. В 2009 году, вместе с Бхакти Бринга Говиндой Свами, он начал руководить деятельностью ИСККОН на Маврикии. Кроме этого, по данным на 2009 год Бхакти Чайтанья Свами является членом министерства ИСККОН по санньясе, комитета ИСККОН по гуру и комитета по назначению новых членов Руководящего совета ИСККОН.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Состояние здоровья Гурудева  

http://www.caitanya.org.ru

27.01.2011

Дорогие преданные,
Пожалуйста примите мои почтительные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Вчера высоко квалифицированные врачи составили окончательное мнение о состоянии здоровья ЕС Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами Махараджа.

После тщательного обследования было определено, что у Махараджа две серьезных внутренних травмы, которые появились в результате серьезного падения после обморока примерно месяц назад в Порт Элизабет. Хотя он получал лечение по поводу этих травм в течение последних нескольких недель, они все еще представляют серьезную медицинскую проблему.

Одна из травм вполне вероятно потребует хирургического лечения, а другая, мы надеемся, нет. Но решение об этом будет принято только после того, как за здоровьем Махараджа понаблюдают в течение следующих 10 дней и после повторного сканирования и обследования у врача.

Пожалуйста, поймите, что состояние здоровья Махараджа сейчас очень серьезное. Опытный нейрохирург попросил, чтобы Махарадж не совершал никаких авиа-перелетов, и чтобы он значительно уменьшил количество путешествий на машине.

Я предлагаю всем нам выразить свою поддержку самым эффективным способом в первую очередь, предложив свои молитвы о его здоровье, а также строго практикуя процесс преданного служения, особенно повторение мантры.

Также не надо давить на Махараджа с просьбами о проведении программ, встреч и т.д. Эти просьбы можно адресовать Харидеву прабху или мне. Также у Махараджа есть очень опытная команда, которая следит за его медицинскими нуждами. Если кто-то хочет обсудить его здоровье или внести какие-то предложения, пожалуйста, делайте это только через эту команду.

Я верю, что вы все поймете серьезность ситуации и окажете поддержку процессу, который мы приняли.

Пусть это застанет вас в добром здравии.

Ваш слуга,
Сварупа Дамодара дас (ЮАР)

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Состояние здоровья Гурудева

http://www.caitanya.org.ru

09.02.2011

Состояние здоровья Гурудева довольно серьезное. В результате обследования обнаружилось, что у Гурудева было кровоизлияние в головной мозг. Это вызывает давление у него в голове. Кровь у него в голове свернулась, а диск в позвоночнике подвинулся и давит на нерв, что вызывает у него частичную потерю чувствительности в правой ноге. Сегодня он проходит обследование снова. Мы ждем результатов, и тогда мы узнаем, нужны ли будут эти две операции ил нет. Пожалуйста, молитесь.

Ваш слуга Дева Дева дас

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Состояние здоровья Гурудева

http://www.caitanya.org.ru

17.02.2011

Цитата Гурудева из сегодняшнего письма одному из учеников:

"Сразу же могу сообщить, что моё здоровье несколько улучшилось. Вчера мы сделали сканирование головы - сгусток крови существенно уменьшился. Пожалуйста, продолжайте молиться Кришне. Я думаю, ваши молитвы помогают."

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Состояние здоровья Гурудева

http://www.caitanya.org.ru

22.02.2011

Письмо Девадевы Пр. о состоянии здоровья Гурудева

"Харе Кришна.

По милости Господа Нитьянанды в состоянии здоровья Гурудева произошли огромные улучшения. Результаты последних обследований показали 60%-ное уменьшение сгустка в его мозгу. Таким образом в его голове теперь ощущается заметое облегчение внутреннего давления. 

Его спина восстанавливается очень и очень медленно. Самочувствие Гурудева всё ещё не лучшее. Вчера он провёл все обряды в память об очень старшем преданном, который находясь здесь оставил этот мир. А затем состояние здоровья Гурудева так ухудшилось, что он отменил запланированную программу. 

Сейчас он уехал на собрание ББТ в Йоханнесбурге. Это его первый длинный переезд (растояние 800 км) с момента того несчастного случая.

Пожалуйста, продолжайте возносить ваши молитвы.

Ваш слуга Девадева дас"

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*О жизни и смерти

Апрель 2008* 

*(Отрывок из трансцендентного дневника Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами «Путешествуя в служении Шриле Прабхупаде», перевод на русский взят с сайта caitanya.org.ru)*

Одна из наших прихожан - преданных из Претории, Бхактин Шерита, была убита по пути на фестиваль в четверг 20 числа, и ее тело обнаружили в субботу вечером. Она была очень хорошей душой, которой очень нравилось проповедовать и давать сознание Кришны другим, и мы очень сильно ощущаем ее потерю. 

Ее уход до конца фестиваля оказывал на меня очень сильное впечатление. Она была как бы кандидатом в мои ученики, хотя она никогда не спрашивала меня об этом напрямую. Но все же, по стилю ее общения со мной, можно было понять, что она приняла это решение, по крайней мере до какой-то степени. Она в течение многих лет ежедневно повторяла свои круги, и совершала любое преданное служение, о котором ее просили. Она относилась к такому типу преданных, которые на позволяют обстоятельствам сломить себя, и даже, когда некоторые из ее коллег угрожали ей, что убьют ее, она просто смеялась над этим, понимая, что они материалисты, и не принимала их в серьез.

В своем последнем письме ко мне 10 марта она говорила: «Завтра дело моего коллеги о его поведении будет слушаться в Отделении Домашних Дел, за то, что он так серьезно нападал на меня, и мне нужен маха, чтобы помочь пройти этот урок. У меня сильно болят кости, поясница, грудная клетка и ребра. Той ночью, мучаясь от боли, я смотрела на двухметровую картину с Кришной, погружала в нее свои мысли, перед тем, как смогла заснуть. Сейчас моя джапа страдает, и я сражаюсь за то, чтобы вернуть обычное количество кругов. Я так сильно пострадала от этой травмы, что это даже негативно сказывалось на моем воспевании, мой психолог посоветовал повторять мантру, чтобы быстрее оправиться от шока и страха. Она до сих пор провожает меня в уборную и на кухню, и я каждый день переживаю этот опыт». 
И вот, таким образом, она показала природу преданного, и она понимала, что материальный мир – это бесполезное место, с которым мы не должны быть связаны. Но иногда, в своем энтузиазме проповедовать, она становилась опрометчивой, и ходила в деградировавшие районы, пытаясь распространять книги в этих районах, которые являются опасным местом, так как Южная Африка – это рискованное место для подобных вещей. Пару раз я спрашивал ее, насколько это мудро, ходить в подобные места. Но она всегда смеялась над этим. 
Конечно, с одной стороны, мы не должны бояться смерти, так как это неизбежно, но в то же время, мы должны быть осторожными, чтобы наше преданное служение могло продолжаться в этой жизни, и мы могли достичь такого прогресса, на сколько это возможно. Мы не знаем, в каких обстоятельствах мы родимся в следующей жизни, если умрем в этой жизни, не достигнув совершенства в сознании Кришны. В 10 песне Шримад Бхагаватам есть стих и комментарий, который можно отнести к этому случаю:

Мритьюр будддхиматапохйо
йавад буддхи-былодайам
йадй асау на нивертета
напарадхо ‘сти дехинах

«Пока человек обладает разумом и физической силой, он должен пытаться избежать смерти. Таков долг каждого воплощенного человека. Но если смерть неизбежна вопреки всем его усилиям, человек, встречающий смерть, не совершает оскорблений».

В комментарии Шрила Пабхупада говорит: «Для человека, которому грозит преждевременная гибель, естественно изо всех сил стараться спастись. Это его долг. Хотя смерть неотвратима, каждый должен стараться избежать ее и не сдаваться ей без сопротивления, потому что все живые существа по своей природе вечны. Поскольку смерть — это наказание, которому подвергаются те, кто осужден влачить материальное существование, вся ведическая культура нацелена на то, чтобы помочь человеку избежать смерти (тйактва дехам пунар джанма наитии (БГ 4.9)) . Каждый должен стараться избежать смерти и новых рождений, совершенствуясь в духовной жизни, а не сдаваться смерти без борьбы. Тот, кто не пытается противодействовать смерти, не является разумным человеком. Поскольку над Деваки нависла смертельная угроза, Васудева обязан был спасти ее и он всеми силами пытался сделать это. Поэтому он стал думать, как обратиться к Камсе по-другому, чтобы спасти Деваки».

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*О Господе Чайтанье и Святом Имени

Март 2010 

(Отрывок из трансцендентного дневника Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами «Путешествуя в служении Шриле Прабхупаде», перевод на русский взят с сайта caitanya.org.ru)*

Когда Господь Чайтанья получил инициацию, Он спросил Своего гуру, что ему делать. Ишвара Пури просил воспевать Его Харе Кришна и не беспокоиться об изучении Веданты. Господь описывает это в беседе с Пракашанандой Сарасвати, известным Майавади. (Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади лила, глава 7) Пракашананда спросил Господа Чайтанью, почему Он только поет и танцует, а не участвует в дискуссиях с другими санньяси. 

_прабху кахе шуна, шрипада, ихара карана
пуру море муркха декхи` карила шасана_

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил Пракашананде Сарасвати: «Дорогой господин, послушай, в чем причина. Мой духовный учитель считал меня глупцом, и потому ругал».

_муркха туми, томара нахика ведантадхикара
кршна мантра` джапа, сада эи мантра-сара_

«Ты глупец, - сказал он мне. – Ты не способен изучать философию Веданты и потому должен всегда повторять святое имя Кришны. В нем содержится суть всех мантр, ведических гимнов».

_кршна-мантра хаите сабе самсара –мочана
кришна-нама хаите пабе кршнера чарана_

«Только благодаря повторению Кришна-мантры можно достичь освобождения от материального бытия. Повторяя имя Кришны, можно обрести лотосные стопы Господа»

_нама вину кали-кале нахи ара дхарма
сарва-мантра – сара нама, эи шастра-марма_

«В эту эпоху Кали нет иной религиозной практики, чем повторение святого имени, в котором содержится суть всех ведических гимнов. Об этом говорят все писания».

_эта бали` эка шлока шикхаила море
кантхе хари` эи шлока кариха вичаре_

«Описав силу маха-мантры Харе Кришна, Мой духовный учитель научил Меня одному стиху и посоветовал всегда держать его на устах».

_харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау насти эва настии эва
настии эва гатир анйатха_

«В этот век Кали нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути духовного развития, кроме повторения святого имени, повторения святого имени, повторения святого имени Господа».

Господь Чайтанья продолжил: «Получив это наставление от Моего духовного учителя, Я непрестанно повторял святое имя, но Мне стало казаться, что от постоянного повторения Я теряю рассудок. В полном блаженстве повторяя святое имя, Я стал забываться, хохотать, рыдать, плясать и петь, как безумный. Собрав все Свое самообладание, Я подумал, что повторение святого имени Кришны лишило Меня всякого духовного знания. Я увидел, что сошел с ума от повторения святого имени, и немедленно рассказал об этом у лотосных стоп Моего духовного учителя. Дорогой господин, что за мантру ты Мне дал? Я сошел с ума, повторяя маха-мантру. Я в блаженстве повторяю святое имя, и оно заставляет Меня танцевать, смеяться и плакать».

«Когда Мой духовный учитель услышал это, он улыбнулся и сказал такие слова. Такова природа маха-мантры Харе Кришна: каждый, кто повторяет ее, сразу испытывает восторг любви к Кришне. Благочестие, богатство, чувственное наслаждение и освобождение – это четыре цели жизни, но перед любовью к Богу, пятым и наивысшим достижением, первые четыре кажутся ничтожней соломы на дороге. Преданному, который действительно развил бхаву, счастье, даруемое дхармой, артхой, камой и мокшей, представляется каплей рядом с океаном счастья. Вывод всех богооткровенных писаний состоит в том, что необходимо пробудить в себе дремлющую любовь к Богу. И к великой удаче Тебе удалось это сделать. Такова природа любви к Богу: ее появление вызывает в теле определенные трансцендентные признаки и порождает все более и более страстное желание обрести прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа».

Итак, Господь Чайтанья принял позицию ученика перед своим учителем и принял эти взаимоотношения очень серьезно. Он не чувствовал, что как Верховной Личности Бога Ему нет нужды делать этого, но скорее показал удивительный пример первоклассного ученика.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*О русской бане

Октябрь 2007

(Отрывок из трансцендентного дневника Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами «Путешествуя в служении Шриле Прабхупаде», перевод на русский взят с сайта caitanya.org.ru)*

Когда я был в Малдерсдрифте около Йоганесбурга много лет назад, мы там построили сауну, и очень хорошо ее использовали, обычно, по крайней мере раз в день, а иногда дважды. Иногда мы доводили температуру до 120 градусов по Цельсию, что было нестерпимо, хотя обычно мы держали ее в районе 80 градусов. После нескольких лет ежедневного принятия сауны я стал довольно «саунизирован», и, кажется, я не против больше никогда не видеть сауну снова до конца моей жизни.

Несмотря на это, Казанские преданные с любовью приготовили мне баню, и я пошел туда с моим учеником и переводчиком Махапрабху Крипой дасом. Когда мы вошли, я спросил его: «Как по-русски будет tortue?» Он ответил: «пытка». Я сказал, что сейчас у нас будет серьезная пытка, и без сомнения это так и было. Становилось все жарче и жарче. И все больше и больше пота стекало с наших тел, пока не дошло до того момента, когда я больше не мог терпеть, тогда мы закончили наше банное приключение на этот день.

В этот день мы провели церемонию инициации, и, к моему у удивлению, 2 телевизионных компании города приехали снимать. Они обе взяли у меня интервью и были очень восхищены всем происходящим. Один из репортеров взял у меня интервью после церемонии, и он так заинтересовался, что мы продолжали говорить почти час, пока у них не закончилась видео пленка. Иногда Россия такова, люди интересуются новыми вещами, в особенности после долгого засилья Коммунизма. 

Мы посетили Русский православный монастырь, знаменитое место туризма, который во времена коммунистов использовался, как тюрьма. Мы вошли туда в наших Вайшнавских одеждах, и люди, кажется, были очень поражены этим, и не могли понять, что мы там делаем. 

Один монах с длинными волосами показывал группе туристов окрестности, рассказывал им о различных особенностях этого места, но когда мы прошли мимо него, он остановился на полу-слове и уставился на нас. 

На одной из церквей была нарисована огромная картина, изображающая Судный День, Архангел Святой Михаил спускался сверху и осуждал грешников отправиться в ад. Я присоединил ее фото к своему рассказу. Дипти Мурти прабху, местный духовный лидер, сказал мне: «Он больше похож на Калки, чем на Святого Михаила!»

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*О Шримати Радхарани

Февраль 2009

(Отрывок из трансцендентного дневника Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами «Путешествуя в служении Шриле Прабхупаде», перевод на русский взят с сайта caitanya.org.ru)*

Интересный вопрос, который обсуждался, был о пении имени Шримати Радхарани в киртане. Есть небольшое количество преданных в различных частях мира, которые иногда действительно погружаются в пение “Радхе Радхе” или Джая Радхе, Джая Радхе, Джая Радхе, Джая Шри Радхе” и различных вариаций на эту тему на регулярной основе, и некоторые преданные утверждают, что Шрила Прабхупада не одобрял этого. Конечно, если это делается фривольным способом, или если это делается слишком много, это не может быть правильным.

Был ученик Гопала Бхатты Госвами, одного из 6 Госвами Вриндавана, по имени Хит Харивамша, который, как говориться, действительно слишком далеко зашел в сосредоточении на Шримати Радхарани, и в результате он отделился от нашей Гаудия Сампрадайи. Он отказался петь Харе Кришна, или, особенно, упоминать имя Кришны, и только воспевал имя Шримати Радхарани. Он не соблюдал экадаши, и не соблюдал Кришна Джанмаштами, а соблюдал только Радхаштами. В действительности ему даже не нравилось слышать имя Господа Кришны. В результате, говорится, что его признали не квалифицированным и Гаудия Вайшнавы вообще отвергли его.

Так что, без сомнения, здесь можно выйти за рамки. Однако, конечно, Шримати Радхарани - наше почитаемое Божество, и вообще игнорировать Ее едва ли правильно, и в результате развилось значительное противоречие за прошедшие несколько лет.

Шрила Прабходананда Сарасвати заканчивает свою Вриндавана Дхама Махимамриту, прославляя имя Шримати Радхарани:

“Вриндаван! Лес, исполненный самым сладким нектаром! Лес, который содержит большое сокровище духовной любви! Свидетель любовных игр Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны! Лес, столь дорогой для меня! Господин танца раса! Очаровывающий все миры! Замечательный цветущими лианами, птицами, и красивыми существами! O красивый Вриндаван далеко за пределами этого мира, Ты - цель моей жизни. Ты - моя цель.

“Поклоны красивой паре, которая живет во Вриндаване. Поклоны красивой паре, которая блуждает во Вриндаване. Поклоны красивой паре, которая является жизнью Вриндавана. Поклоны герою и героине Вриндавана. Поклоны красивой паре, которая милостива к Вриндавану. Поклоны красивой паре, которая является необыкновенным нектаром Вриндавана. Поклоны красивой паре, которая является совершенством Вриндавана.

----------


## Яшода д д

Из конференции учеников гурудева



> Сообщение от Девадева прабху:
> 
> "Most recent tests have shown that the blood clot in HH Bhakti Caiyanya swami's head is completely gone. thank you all for your constant prayers".
> 
> "Последние тесты показали, что сгусток крови в голове ЕС Бхакти Чайтанья свами полностью исчезли. Спасибо всем вам за вашу постоянную молитву."


 :namaste:  :namaste:  :namaste:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Спасибо за отличные новости, матушка Ямуна!
Значит есть шансы, что Гуру Махарадж приедет в Россию, в том числе и в Казань!

----------


## Яшода д д

На сайте у Гурудева выставлено расписание его поездок, там 26 мая -Набережные Челны , обычно ведь Гуру махарадж туда после Казани едет? В недавнем ответе на письмо одной из учениц Гурудеев написал ,что будет в Самаре через несколько недель! Ждем!

----------


## Яшода д д

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны и перевод одного из последних писем
Девадевы Пр. о состоянии здоровья Гурудева:

"Харе Кришна. Вчера (26.03.2011) Гурудев прошел дополнительные обследования.
Они показали, что Его рана в голове вылечена ПОЛНОСТЬЮ! Ему намного лучше.
Теперь Он может путешествовать. Он уезжает в Россию 2-го мая. Его книга о
Вриндаване закончена и отредактирована. DVD о храмах Вриндавана тоже уже
сделано". ( http://caitanya.org.ru/temp%20announcement01.htm )

Ваш слуга,
Кришна Чаран дас
www.caitanya.org.ru

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Харе Кришна, матушка Яшода!
Спасибо вам за ваше служение Гуру Махараджу!
Жаль, что в расписании нет Казани, но может быть Гуру Махарадж будет в Казани до 26 числа, ведь он обычно ездит по городам Поволжья: Самара, Казань, Челны и т.п.
Я зашел на официальный сайт - там расписания вообще нет (

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

Сибирский Тур с Е.С.Бхакти Чайтаньей Свами 2011

Omsk 22-24.06
Novosibirsk 25-28
Barnaul 28-30
Biysk 30-01/07
Novokuznetsk 2-5
Kemerovo 5-7
Tomsk 7-9
Krasnoyarsk 10-12
Irkutsk, Angarsk 13-17
Ulan-Ude 17-19
Baikal 20-25/07

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Сибирский Тур с Е.С.Бхакти Чайтаньей Свами 2011
> 
> Omsk 22-24.06
> Novosibirsk 25-28
> Barnaul 28-30
> Biysk 30-01/07
> Novokuznetsk 2-5
> Kemerovo 5-7
> Tomsk 7-9
> ...


Это просто праздник какой-то!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами:
МЫ УВАЖАЕМ ДРУГИЕ РЕЛИГИИ*

_
Ильсия Гисматуллина, (студия «Alien») «Вечные ценности», 21 марта 2008_

Мы представляем вашему вниманию полную версию интервью, которое Бхакти Чайтанья Свами дал во время своего последнего визита в Казань. Часть этой беседы была опубликована в прошлом номере. Вообще-то, этого текста могло здесь и не быть, так как у журналистов студии «Alien» не осталось кассеты с полной записью беседы с махараджем. Однако известный своим умением все записывать, ученик махараджа Прабхупада Прана прабху, оказалось, тоже «фиксировал» данное интервью на свой mp3-плеер. Редакция «Вечных ценностей» выражает благодарность Прабхупаде Пране прабху за предоставленную аудиозапись.

*– Насколько мне известно, лет так 35 назад вы были журналистом. А потом стали кришнаитом.*

– Каждый может стать кришнаитом, включая журналистов. Я был студентом, изучал философию. Я хотел понять жизнь, себя и все вокруг. В 1972 году я учился в университете в городе Окленд в Новой Зеландии. И Шрила Прабхупада, основатель Движения сознания Кришны, приехал в наш университет и дал там лекцию. Я присутствовал на ней. Мне была интересна религиозная тема. Не просто вопросы веры, а философия: что-то логичное и рациональное. В том же 1972 году в Англии я присоединился к Движению. Сейчас я много пишу. Каждый день я пишу, каждый день я говорю. Я использую слова – тот же самый принцип, что и в журналистике.


*Казань - хорошее место


– Кто ваш духовный учитель?*

– Шрила Прабхупада. Эта личность принесла сознание Кришны из Индии и распространила его по всему миру. Он покинул Индию в 1965 году. Я встретил его 1972 году. В 1977 он покинул этот мир. И с того времени его ученики и последователи продолжают его миссию. Мы занимаемся тем же служением, выполняя служение гуру.

*– В некоторых религиях существует некая иерархия. Есть ли она у кришнаитов?*

– У нас есть Управляющий совет, который регулирует деятельность Движения сознания Кришны. Мы активны во многих странах мира. Может быть, в некоторых африканских странах не столь активны. Члены Управляющего совета отвечают за разные страны. Таким образом, сознание Кришны распространяется все больше и больше. Теперь оно и здесь – в Казани. Впервые я приехал сюда в 1994 году. Я подумал: «Какое хорошее место, какие хорошие люди!» И мне очень нравится приезжать сюда каждый год.


*Карма сгорает в огне


– Мне как женщине интересно узнать, как в сознании Кришны относятся к женщине и вообще к семье?*

– Вся религия Харе Кришна основана на уважении. Мы не уважаем отдельно мужчин или женщин, белых людей или черных. Мы уважаем все живое. Даже животных. Мы их не убиваем и не едим. Это культура, основанная на уважении. К дамам мы относимся с уважением. Есть женщины и в Управляющем совете. И большая часть преданных – это женщины. А самая главная – это Шримати Радхарани. Она самая великая преданная. И мы служим женщине.

*– Можно немножко рассказать о том обряде, который здесь проходил?*

– Это была церемония инициации. И в этой церемонии принимали участие преданные, которые практиковали сознание Кришны какой-то промежуток времени, а теперь они решили дать обеты. Несколько лет они присматривались: действительно ли они хотят связать себя более прочно с этим Движением. И они пришли к выводу: «Да, это для меня, я хочу этим заниматься». Как только они пришли к такому заключению, они дали свои обеты. Практически это выражается в том, что необходимо принять духовного учителя. Духовный учитель остается с ними на всю жизнь. Это что-то наподобие учебы в школе или университете, но более глубокое. Предмет глубже, убежденность глубже. Это не просто какая-то временная жизнь на пару лет – это на всю жизнь! Очень глубокие взаимоотношения. Эти преданные практиковали сознание Кришны около пяти-шести лет. По ходу церемонии, которую мы провели, они получили новые имена. Теперь их можно считать слугами Господа. Они получили освященные четки. Они дали свои обеты поддерживать высокие принципы морали. Они дали обеты повторять Святые имена Господа не меньше определенного количества каждый день. Также было огненное жертвоприношение. Во время этого жертвоприношения они повторяли различные мантры, возливали масло в огонь и бросали туда семена. Огонь является языком Господа. Зерна олицетворяют карму или последствия действий, которые они накопили в течение этой и прошлой жизней. И все эти последствия бросаются на язык Господа. И они уничтожаются Господом. Церемония инициации очищает личность. И в очищенном состоянии она начинает свою духовную жизнь в сознании Кришны. Эта церемония иногда производит на людей сильное впечатление. Одна девушка не смогла сдержать эмоций. Потому что это очень глубокие вещи и ученика могут посетить очень глубокие реализации. Это нечто исходящее изнутри, из сердца.
*

Фестиваль - каждый день


– Правильно ли я поняла: этот обряд проводится, когда посвящают в ученики? Или он проводится еще в каких-то случаях?*

– Подобные церемонии проводятся для свадеб. Также частично подобные церемонии проводятся для похорон. Подобные очистительные обряды проводятся, когда в семье есть ребенок.

*– А есть ли еще какие-нибудь церемонии?*

– Конечно. Сегодня в пять часов у нас пройдет церемония установления Божеств, подобных тем, что сейчас стоят у нас на алтаре. Мы будем омывать Божества панчамритой – пятью видами различных нектаров. Сначала молоком, потом йогуртом, потом гхи (топленым маслом), потом медом, потом сладкой водой. В конце мы омоем Божества обычной водой. Очень хорошая церемония. Когда мы открываем храм, мы также проводим некоторые обряды, в том числе и огненные жертвоприношения. Сознание Кришны – это фестиваль каждый день! Ежедневно утром и вечером мы проводим для Божеств арати. Мы предлагаем им благовония, огонь, воду, цветы. Также мы предлагаем им пищу. Еда Харе Кришна известна на весь мир. Это исключительно вегетарианская еда. По праздникам мы предлагаем настолько много вкусностей, насколько это возможно. Самое большое количество еды, которое я видел – около трех тысяч разных блюд. Это было в Индии. Перед тем как поесть, мы предлагаем еду Господу. Пусть сначала поест Он. Он пробует ее, но, тем не менее, еда остается. И мы можем доесть остатки. Это называется «прасадам» – милость Кришны. Мы предлагаем и молочные продукты. Это лакто-вегетарианская – растительно-молочная диета. Также мы готовим различные овощи: картошку, капусту, цветную капусту; и все остальное: фрукты, зерно, рис, хлеб. Я люблю ржаной русский хлеб. Этот очень вкусно. Мы предлагаем Кришне супы, содержащие бобовые культуры. Предлагаем много молочных блюд, молочных сладостей. Они умопомрачительно вкусны. Когда вкушаешь прасад, понимаешь, что присутствует какая-то духовная энергия. Быть вегетарианцем очень полезно. Это возвышает сознание. Сознание Кришны может избавить нас от плохих привычек, а также очистить наше сердце от вожделения, гнева, жадности, гордости, зависти, страха. Эти вещи оскверняют сердце. Сознание Кришны главным образом состоит из повторения святых имен и вкушения прасада. Это то, что очищает сердце. Человек может испытать это на собственном опыте. Можно почувствовать, как нежелательные явления сокращаются. Сознание Кришны – это практический процесс для работы над собой. Мы можем стать лучше, развить определенные качества. Если мы развиваем отношения с Богом, мы становимся лучшими людьми. Отношения уже находятся внутри нас, но на данный момент они сокрыты. С помощью любой правдивой религией человек может понять истину. Другими словами, мы не говорим: «Только сознание Кришны, все остальное – плохо!» Как я уже сказал, сознание Кришны состоит из уважения. Мы уважаем представителей других религий. Сознание Кришны – это универсальный процесс. Он не ограничен определенным типом людей, он доступен и может быть принят любым.


*Мясоедение и принципы Христа


– (вопрос неразборчив)*

– Я родился в Новой Зеландии, в англиканской семье. Англиканство – это ветвь христианской религии, как, например, католицизм. С 5 до 17 лет я ходил в англиканскую школу. Каждый день мы ходили в церковь. Каждый день нам преподавали «Библию». Я всегда ценил Христа. Но я видел, что есть какие-то проблемы в христианстве. Много разных направлений: католики, протестанты. А потом я еще узнал об ортодоксальных христианах, о которых раньше ничего не слышал. И разного рода проблемы были очевидны. Как, например, употребление в пищу мяса. Мясоедение – это что-то весьма очевидное, что противоречит принципам Христа. Я очень много читал. В «Библии» есть один стих, где говорится, что милосердные благословлены самим Богом. Они унаследуют мир. Слышали об этом?

*– Да.*

– И я очень ценил этот принцип – милосердие. Я изучал святого Франциска. Слышали о таком?

*– Слышала, но не читала, к сожалению.*

– Он главный покровитель животных. Великий святой. Он защищал животных. Когда я познакомился с сознанием Кришны, я узнал, что Кришна тоже защищает животных, не только людей. Защищать людей – хорошо. Но они также заботились и о животных. И я заметил, что там больше милосердия, чем в Христианстве. Когда я был молодым, я не мог принять и поверить в то, что Иисус ел животных. Однажды нас забрали с уроков, и повели на скотобойню. Это был удивительный опыт. Несколько моих школьных друзей с того момента стали вегетарианцами. Это было очень шокирующее зрелище. И я задал вопрос: как же Христос, величайший святой, может быть вовлечен во все это? Это просто невозможно! Эти убийства – они ужасны! И у меня появились сомнения. Но сомнения связанные не с верой в Христа, а с институтом христианства. И я мечтал встретить людей, которые имеют высокие личные качества, такие как правдивость, милосердие, чистота и аскетизм. Это очень высокие качества. И когда я познакомился с Прабхупадой в 1972 году, я увидел, что у преданных действительно есть такие качества.


*Святое имя - 22 часа подряд


– Как вы пришли к сознанию Кришны?*

– В 1972 году, когда я встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду, я понял, что есть человек, есть личность, которая обладает чистыми качествами и живет этим. Он не только говорит, но еще и делает. И он полностью занят служением Богу. Конечно, концепция немножко отличалась от того, к чему я привык. Но я понимал, что это всего лишь внешний уровень. Как язык. Все мы люди, и если мы говорим на разных языках – это не означает, что мы разные. В разных странах – разные концепции Бога. Практики отличаются. Но сердце, основа – одна и та же. И я почувствовал это, когда встретил Прабхупаду. В конце 1972 года я поехал в Англию и посетил там храм. И оказалось, что президентом храма является мой кузен! Мы раньше никогда не встречались. Я подумал: «Наверное, так должно было случиться, наверное, Господь так устроил». И он пригласил меня погостить немного. Я пришел, погостил – и до сих пор остаюсь в сознании Кришны. Это очень здорово. Главная практика – это воспевание имен Бога. В частности, Харе Кришна мантра. Каждый день я повторяю Харе Кришна мантру три-четыре часа в день минимум вот уже 35 лет. И я не чувствую скуки. Становится только лучше. Я спросил участника группы «Биттлз» Джорджа Харрисона о его опыте, и он рассказал, как впервые получил опыт повторения святых имен. Однажды они с Джоном Ленноном воспевали 22 часа подряд! И я спросил: «А вы смогли бы петь одну из своих песен, к примеру, песню «Я хочу подержать тебя за руку» 22 часа подряд?» Он рассмеялся и сказал: «Я думаю, это была бы тяжелая ночь после долгого дня». Это название еще одной песни. Но Харе Кришна – это духовная звуковая вибрация. Опыт – вечен. Это не просто какая-то временная обычная песня. Человек может повторять ее бесконечно. И становится только лучше. Мы рекомендуем людям попробовать. Вообще-то вы можете повторять любое настоящее имя Бога. Не только Харе Кришна. Можно произносить «Иегова, Аллах» или любое другое имя. И если вам удастся повторять в течение какого-то времени, вы получите определенный опыт. Такова жизнь в сознании Кришны.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*О Пандава Нирджала экадаши

Июнь 2009
*
*(Отрывок из трансцендентного дневника Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами «Путешествуя в служении Шриле Прабхупаде», перевод на русский взят с сайта caitanya.org.ru)
*
Один преданный в своем письме ко мне прямо накануне Пандава Нирджала экадаши спросил, что думал Шрила Прабхупада об этом дне, поскольку «похоже, что Шрила Прабхупада не упоминал о нем особо своим ученикам. Как получилось так, что мы постимся в этот день, а Шрила Прабхупада особо не выделял важность этого экадаши?» Этот преданный попросил пояснить смысл и благотворный эффект от поста в этот день.

Этот вопрос поднимается время от времени, помню я однажды даже писал Гирираджу Махараджу, спрашивая, не припоминает ли он что-то в связи с этим в отношении Шрилы Прабхупады, какого было его мнение? Гирирадж Махарадж ответил, что Шрила Прабхупада соблюдал этот экадаши таким же образом, как и все остальные. В частности, он сказал: «Пример для нас более важен, чем идея», а Шрила Прабхупада никогда не давал нам примера соблюдать Нирджала Экадаши каким-либо особым образом. Кроме того, когда впервые был выпущен «Нектар Преданности» Ямуна даси (одна из первых учениц Ш.П. – прим. пер) спросила Шрилу Прабхупаду, следует ли нам поститься всю ночь и непрерывно воспевать величие Господа в этот день, как упомянуто в «Нектаре Преданности»? «Нет», - ответил Шрила Прабхупада, - «у нас и так много служения».

Я помню, как Пандава Нирджала Экадаши впервые отмечался в Англии. Это было примерно в 1979 году. Некоторые преданные практиковали полный пост в этот день, что нас очень удивило. Эти преданные объяснили тогда нам, что если кто-то нарушал какие-нибудь посты экадаши на протяжении года, то если соблюсти конкретно этот экадаши на пищу и воду, то можно «возместить» все нарушенные экадаши.

Действительно в некоторых шастрах мы находим подтверждения таким заявлениям, также об этом рассказывают некоторые книги, специально посвященные экадаши, хотя порою кажется, что цитаты шастр на эту тему относятся, скорее, к разряду карма-канды и рассказывают о различных материальных преимуществах, которые можно извлечь из соблюдения различных экадаши. Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады подобных спекуляций не было, а если получалось так, что экадаши был нарушен, то Шрила Прабхупада ожидал от учеников, что они будут поститься на следующий день, в двадаши. 

С другой стороны, Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал важность дополнительного воспевания и слушания в дни экадаши, поэтому лично я раз в году делаю это, тем не менее, продолжая заниматься тем, что полагаю своим основным служением, а именно проповедью философии Сознания Кришны и Кришна-катхой в целом. Таким образом, мое мнение таково, что соблюдать Пандава Нирджала экадаши в том виде, в котором его соблюдают многие преданные не так принципиально, особенно если это скажется на других видах служения.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Новости о здоровье Гурудева от 6 апреля

Дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

До сих пор не были проведены сканирование и проверка состояния здоровья Гуру Махараджа. Основной врач, который должен осматривать Гуру Махараджа, был занят операциями, и у него не было времени встретиться с Гуру Махараджем. Мы надеемся, что встреча состоится до этих выходных.

Очевидно, что здоровье Гуру Махараджа крепчает день ото дня. Он следует диете, прописанной диетологом, и ежедневно старается выполнять разнообразные упражнения, по некоторым дням он занимается по два часа кряду. Такая программа приносит большую пользу, и он много раз высказывал, что счастлив следовать этому распорядку. Он лично прокомментировал: « Я никогда за все жизнь не чувствовал себя в лучшей форме».

На прошлой неделе произошел интересный случай. Д-ор Говендер, нейрохирург, поинтересовался состоянием Гуру Махараджа. Он был одним из врачей, возможно одним из основных, кто обнаружил тромб после того, как было проведено сканирование. Важно отметить, что тромб был очень большим, он покрывал практически одну третью часть мозга. Даже тромб гораздо меньшего размера является смертельным. При нормальных обстоятельствах, если у кого-то тромб такого размера или даже меньшего, человек никогда не пришел бы в сознание. Однако когда обнаружили тромб у Гуру Махараджа, его организм вполне нормально функционировал, что сбило врачей с толку. Они не находили медицинского объяснения, почему это на него не повлияло. Когда на прошлой неделе Д-ор Говендер услышал, что тромб полностью исчез, он сказал, что это должно было быть «Божественное вмешательство». Другого объяснения тому, что произошло, у него не было.

Из двух повреждений, возникших в результате падения, тромб был смертельным, но он не оказал никакого физического влияния на функционирование организма. Однако смещенный диск причинял трудности в плане боли и движения. За прошедшее время боль значительно уменьшилась и теперь он сам может делать то, что несколько недель назад не было возможным. Прогресс на лицо и мы надеемся, что сканирование покажет это практически. Изначально по поводу смещенного диска доктор высказался, что его можно излечить до некоторой степени, но не полностью, что означало, что ему придется жить с этим, при этом регулярно выполняя определенные упражнения. Таки образом ситуация могла быть под контролем и не создавать слишком много для него проблем.

Определенно ситуация выглядит так, что Господь Чайтанья и Шрила Прабхупада припасли для Гуру Махараджа еще больше служения на многие годы вперед. И нашей любовной ответственностью является помогать ему в выполнении его служение Шриле Прабхупаде. Сделать это можно, погружаясь глубже в практику сознания Кришны, что поможет увеличить и поддержать его силу и жизнеспособность.

В эту субботу, 9-го апреля, Гуру Махарадж посетит ежегодный фестиваль Ратха-ятры в Ньюкастле и в понедельник, 11-го апреля, он поедет в Готенг. Он проведет в Готенге некоторое время, проводя различные программы, и вернется в Дурбан 18-го апреля, чтобы подготовится к Дурбанской Ратха-ятре.

Ваш слуга,
Сачи Кумар дас

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Новости о здоровье Гурудева от 8 апреля

Дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Этим утром Гуру Махарадж отправился на встречу с нейрохирургом и ортопедом, Д-ром С.Т. Говендером. Магнитно-резонансное сканирование не проводили. Обсуждали, опираясь на последнее магнитно-резонансное сканирование спины, отображающее поврежденный диск. Во время последней встречи было решено, что прежде чем принимать поспешные решения, будет лучше с терпением отнестись к ситуации и понаблюдать, не изменится ли состояние со временем. Предыдущее магнитно-резонансное сканирование, по мнению доктора, показывает, что кусочек диска откололся и давит на нерв, что создает проблемы с правой ногой, в отличие от состояния, когда диск смещен, что также может иметь место. Д-ор Говендер сказал, что 9 докторов из 10, основываясь на результатах сканирования, порекомендовали бы немедленную операцию. Мне было страшно смотреть на изображение. Доктор объяснил, что большинство людей, если не все, испытывали бы огромную боль, находясь в подобном состоянии. Они были бы не в состоянии сидеть или быть очень активными. Гуру Махарадж не проявляет каких-либо симптомов, говорящих о необходимости операции. Гуру Махарадж объяснил доктору, что он сам ощущает значительное улучшение со времени их последней встречи и они в нескольких деталях обсудили различные аспекты состояния, которое было проблематичным прежде, но более таковым не является. Доктор этому удивился и был очень счастлив произошедшим со времени последней встречи улучшениям. Он высказался, что молитвы должно быть хорошо работают. Приняли решение, что через какое-то время в будущем можно будет провести еще одно магнитно-резонансное сканирование, чтобы проверить внутреннее состояние, но, видя, что в настоящий момент дела Гуру Махараджа идут хорошо, в этом нет необходимости. Он посоветовал, чтобы Гуру Махарадж был осторожен и не слишком перенапрягался, потому что любое неловкое движение и поднятие тяжелых предметов и т.д., может привести к рецидиву

Гуру Махарадж сказал, что сочетание нескольких вещей привело к положительному результату; конечно, молитвы и милость Кришны, но также упражнения и изменение стиля жизни.

Гуру Махарадж отправится на 3-месячный тур в Россию, если есть на то милость Кришны. В случае возникновения каких-либо проблем со здоровьем во время тура, он немедленно вернется в Дурбан.

Ваш слуга,
Сачи Кумар дас

----------


## Яшода д д

Самара , 1 августа.

----------


## Яшода д д

Появилась в продаже книга Гурудева .



> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
> 
> Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
> 
> Слава Шриле Прабхупаде и Гурудеву.
> 
>  Книга Е.С. Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами «Вриндаван, место игр Господа» уже в продаже на русском языке!
> 
>  О самой книге и о том, как её можно приобрести, читайте на http://caitanya.org.ru/temp%20announcement.htm
> ...

----------


## Vелес

Гдн можно скачать книги Его Святейшества Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами Махараджа на русском языке?

----------


## Яшода д д

> Гдн можно скачать книги Его Святейшества Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами Махараджа на русском языке?


Вот здесь http://www.caitanya.org.ru/03_Librar...Text/books.htm

----------


## Яшода д д

Самара, 8 мая 2012г

----------


## lokaram das

Индусский праздник в столице Заполярья, сегодня по улице Воровского в разукрашенной колеснице провезли трех великих богов. В Мурманске отметили праздник колесниц.

Пройти мимо торжества было не просто. Песнопения верующих сложно было не услышать и не узнать. Ратха-Ятра - один из главных праздников в индуизме. Тем более, что на это торжество в Мурманск приехал Шрила Бхакти Чайтянья Свами - чистый-преданный, по-нашему - получается святой.

Бхакти Чайтанья - в далеком прошлом новозеландец Ричард Найсмит - стал святым благодоря музыке, а точнее - группе «The Beatles». С Джорджем Харрисоном он был знаком лично, и услышав в одной из его композиций кришнаитские песнопения подумал - такой человек не может петь о пустом и глупом. Так, мало-помалу, сам стал святым, и уже много лет празднует Ратха-ятра. Хотя этому празднику - утверждают кришнаиты, несколько миллионов лет.

По всем законам жанра, если в начале индийского кино на стене висит ружье - то в конце оно обязательно споет. А если повезет - еще и станцует. На площадке начинаются танцы - и это не просто телодвижения под музыку. Каждый жест, каждая поза рассказывает историю или легенду. Ну и наконец, самое главное в празднике - все желающие берутся за веревки и колесница с одним из воплощений Кришны - Джаганнатхой, сдвигается с места. 

Каждый год для проведения большого праздника колесницы, выполненные в форме храмов, строят заново из особого дерева, а старые - разрушают и раздают щепки как сувениры. Фестиваль в Пури начинается с того, что раджа города подметает золотым веником дорогу перед колесницами, после чего начинается процессия - каждую из трех тянут канатами около 4000 человек.

Этот праздник - единственная возможность для не-индусов воочию увидеть статую Джаганнатха - все остальное время она хранится в храме, а вход туда посторонним - запрещен. Мурманский праздник колесниц завершился концертом и театрализованным представлением.

http://www.tv21.ru/news/2012/06/06/?newsid=45475




Тянуть колесницу, тем самым притягивая себе в сердце Бога! Окутанные ароматом восточных благовоний мурманские кришнаиты с размахом отметили праздник Джаганатха Ратха Ятра. Наша съёмочная группа тоже вторила: «Харе Кришна».

Мантру «Харе Кришна» поют хором и поклонники ведической культуры, и случайные прохожие. Индийский праздник «Джаганатха Ратха Ятра» призывает к освобождению от материальных страданий. Отмечают его в начале июня по всему миру, но главные торжества проходят, конечно же, в Индии.

- В городе Джигарад Капуро (Индия) ежегодно проходит праздник - по данным это самый большой праздник в мире. Там собирается несколько миллионов человек - со всего мира. Городишко небольшой, но он вмещает в себя всех. И празднуется уже несколько тысяч лет, - говорит Шйам Прасад Дас, член общества «Знание Кришны».

Танцами на улицах Мурманска заполярные кришнаиты не ограничились – праздничные песнопения продолжились на сцене Областной Филармонии.

- Самая главная песня, которую мы поем - это «Харе Кришна» мантра. Это молитва, которая состоит из имён Бога. В этой песне - есть всем песни, потому что всё исходит от Бога, и все песни, которые мы поём - они тоже идут от Бога. Поэтому эта молитва заменяет нам все песни, все мелодии, всю музыку, - говорит Ванамали Кавирадж дас - член общества «Знание Кришны».

В зрительском зале – и взрослые и дети. Северяне давно уже привыкли к тому, что в заполярном городе часто можно встретить поклонников индийской культуры. Особенно в летний период. Следующие широкие празднования поклонников Вишну не за горами. В этом году день явления Кришны выпадает на 10 августа.

http://www.arctic-tv.ru/section/main/news/6867







В Мурманске прошел фестиваль индийской культуры. Он был приурочен к крупнейшему в Индии празднику: Ратха-ятра или праздник колесниц. Там он проводится ежегодно и привлекает сотни тысяч паломников со всего мира. А главное действо транслируют все главные каналы местного телевидения. Выглядит оно как шествие колесниц с деревянными фигурками богов. Самая большая колесница достигает 13 метров в высоту и имеет 16 колес диаметром в 2 метра. 
В Мурманске этот ритуал прошел гораздо проще: небольшую колесницу под аккомпанемент индийских музыкальных инструментов и песнопений провезли по скверу на улице Воровского, к этому действу присоединились гости фестиваля и случайные прохожие.  Согласно религиозному учению индусов, празднику Ратха-ятра несколько миллионов лет и он имеет глубочайший философский смысл: воссоединение с Богом. Об этом рассказал почетный гость фестиваля, известный проповедник родом из Новой Зеландии, Бхакти Чайтанья Свами. Говорят, он лично общался с легендарной группой "Битлз" и многими другими известными личностями, которые интересовались индийской культурой. 
Затем действие переместилось в областную филармонию. Желающих узнать об индийской культуре оказалось так много, что в зале практически не осталось свободных мест. Индийская музыка, песни, показ мод и, пожалуй, самое яркое — классический индийский танец, древнейший в мире. От исполнительницы требуется безукоризненная точность движений. Ведь индийский танец — это целый язык: положение тела, каждый жест и даже игра взглядом имеют свое значение. Подробней об этом рассказала мурманчанка Наталья Сентябова, которая занимается этим искусством уже около пяти лет. После окончания представления желающие могли примерить сари или ознакомиться с восточными специями. А всех, кто пришел на фестиваль, ждало угощение индийскими сладостями.

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=816251




Климат Кришне не помеха

Даже среди экзотических пестрых нарядов участников Праздника колесниц Джаганнатхи, отшумевшего на этой неделе в Мурманске, этот человек выглядел ярким пятном. Шафрановые длинные одежды, гладко выбритая голова с оставленной только на затылке прядью волос, глубокий красивый голос, выводящий диковинные мелодии. Почетным гостем этого праздника, прошедшего в рамках фестиваля индийской культуры, стал последователь ведической традиции Шрила Бхакти Чайтанья Свами.

Его биография не менее ярка, чем внешний вид. Новозеландец по происхождению, еще в молодости он увлекся ведической философией и духовными поисками, принял посвящение у Шрилы Прабхупады - одного из крупнейших проповедников и духовных учителей индуизма в мире, основавшего Международное общество сознания Кришны, - и впоследствии сам стал странствующим проповедником и гражданином мира. Объездил все 5 континентов, создал несколько книг и видеофильмов о местах паломничества в Индии, в свое время много общался с легендарными музыкантами «Битлз» - как известно, они, особенно Джордж Харрисон, серьезно увлекались ведической философией.
Накануне фестиваля он ответил на вопросы «Мурманского вестника».
- В Мурманск вы приезжаете уже не первый раз…
- Да, я бываю здесь регулярно, мне очень нравится город. Последний раз был год назад.
- Где успели побывать за этот год?
- Я принял обет санньяси, отречения от мира, что предполагает постоянные переезды. За год побывал в десятке стран - ЮАР, Маврикии, Малайзии, Индии, Прибалтике, России. Сколько городов - сосчитать сложно. Не меньше 70 точно, возможно, под 100. В каждом обычно задерживаюсь на три-четыре дня, не больше.
- Иногда приходится слышать мнение, что Россия, особенно Север, не подходит для восточных учений, например, для йоги - другой климат, длинная зима.
- Часто люди не понимают предмета, о котором говорят. Излюбленное место йогов - Гималаи, где тоже весьма холодно. Йогу и, в частности, бхакти-йогу, или Сознание Кришны, сегодня практикуют по всему миру, причем вполне успешно. И Мурманск отличное место для духовного совершенствования.
- Насколько помогает в этом аскетичный образ жизни, который вы ведете?
- Практически не важно, являетесь вы монахом или нет. Бхагавад-гита, одна из центральных книг Вед, представляет собой диалог, в котором Кришна раскрывает Арджуне самое сокровенное духовное знание и называет его лучшим другом, хотя Арджуна был семейным человеком. Большинство последователей нашего движения также семейные люди.
- Еще одно расхожее мнение состоит в том, что духовные религиозные учения - удел слабых, неудачливых людей. Насколько это верно?
- В Ведах говорится, что в религию приходят четыре типа людей: те, кто оказался в беде, те, кто хочет богатства, любопытные и ищущие истину. И в нашем течении есть разные люди, в том числе и очень богатые и известные. Ведической философией серьезно увлекались музыканты «Битлз», которые тогда уже были на пике популярности. В то время я жил в лондонском храме сознания Кришны, и они часто приходили туда, много общались с основателем общества Шрилой Прабхупадой. Пол Маккартни и сейчас поддерживает с храмом хорошие отношения. Последователями этого учения являются и другие музыканты с мировым именем, и бизнесмены - например, нынешний глава семьи Форд. Не говорю уже про Индию, где многие руководители страны являются глубоко религиозными людьми. Я тоже, например, вырос во вполне обеспеченной семье, но пришел к ведическому учению в поисках духовного знания, в поисках ответов на философские вопросы, которые не смог найти в других религиях. А здесь я обнаружил очень глубокую, логичную и последовательную философию.
Я изучал философию в университете в Новой Зеландии, работая в то время журналистом. В апреле 1972-го в университет с лекцией приехал Шрила Прабхупада, и его рассказ очень меня увлек. В сентябре того же года я посетил Англию, где зашел и в храм сознания Кришны. Мне предложили остаться и пожить там немного. И с тех пор я практикую принципы этого учения.
- Вы рассказываете о духовной науке Индии во многих странах. Трудно ли это делать в России?
- Нет, легко. В России много разумных, интересующихся людей. К сожалению, не всегда у них есть возможность получить информацию, которую они ищут.
- Вы стали участником Праздника колесниц, который в Мурманске проводится впервые. В чем его смысл?
- Это древний ведический праздник. В Ведах есть история о том, как Кришна 5 тысяч лет назад воплотился на Земле, в местечке Вриндаван в Индии. В юности он уехал оттуда, разлучившись с родными и друзьями детства на многие десятки лет. Однажды они вновь встретились в одном из мест паломничества, и Кришну на колеснице привезли во Вриндаван. Праздник колесниц символизирует возвращение Бога, наше стремление обрести его. В Индии принять участие в нем каждый год собираются сотни тысяч людей - чтобы вспомнить о Кришне и получить его благословение. 

Илья ЛЕОНИДОВ
Опубликовано: «Мурманский вестник» от 09.06.2012

http://www.mvestnik.ru/shwpgn.asp?pid=201206093664

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> - В городе Джигарад Капуро (Индия)


 :biggrin1:

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ЭТО - КАЛИ-ЮГА, И КАЖДОЕ ПОКОЛЕНИЕ ЛЮДЕЙ СТАНОВИТСЯ ВСЕ ХУЖЕ И ХУЖЕ*

Сейчас, в Кали-югу, мы видим, что если родители недостойны, то каждое следующее поколение рождается все менее квалифицированным, и плохие качества начинают преобладать среди этих детей. Тридцать-сорок лет назад, когда Шрила Прабхупада еще был с нами, Элвис Пресли был очень популярен. Он был чем-то неординарным, выходящим за обычные рамки. Вы слышали об Элвисе Пресли? Но сейчас, когда дети слышат о нем, они думают, что это был какой-то толстый и никому не нужный клоун. То есть, некто очень старый и консервативный. Если в то время люди считали его отринувшим нормы морали, то нынешние поколения считают его консервативным стариком. Интересно, что это будут за личности, которые будут считать панк-рокеров слишком консервативными? Знаете кто такие панк-рокеры? Есть такие в Красноярске? Насколько падшей должна быть личность, чтобы считать панк-рокеров очень спокойными, и что у них много джентльменских качеств? Это - Кали-юга, и каждое поколение людей становится все хуже и хуже. В Шримад-Бхагаватам говорится, что, в конце концов, люди настолько деградируют, что родители будут заводить детей только для того, чтобы съесть их. Мы можем думать: «Как это возможно?» Но, видя, как деградирует человеческое общество, можно понять, что этих времен не так уж долго ждать.

Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу»

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*В ЖИЗНИ ГРИХАСТХ СУЩЕСТВУЮТ ОЧЕНЬ СТРОГИЕ РЕГУЛИРУЮЩИЕ ПРИНЦИПЫ*

Находясь в сознании Кришны, мы должны не только надеяться, но и быть уверенными, что дети, рожденные в сознании Кришны, будут хорошими преданными. Поэтому на домохозяев в сознании Кришны ложится большая ответственность. Это не значит, что, будучи мужем и женой, люди могут делать все, что угодно. Нет, в жизни грихастх существуют очень строгие регулирующие принципы. Иногда Шрила Прабхупада называл семейную жизнь дозволением на чувственные наслаждения. Но, если у вас есть какого-либо рода дозволение, это не означает, что вы можете заниматься всем, чем захотите.

Например, у вас есть права на вождение автомобиля, но это не означает, что вы можете ездить по главной улице Красноярска со скоростью двести километров в час и ехать не по той стороне улицы, сбивая людей. Если полиция вас остановит, вы достаете права и говорите: «Нет проблем, мне можно это делать». Или если у вас есть разрешение владеть оружием, вы не можете ходить по Красноярску и стрелять в людей. Когда полиция останавливает вас, вы достаете свою лицензию и говорите: «Нет проблем, у меня есть разрешение». Разрешение может быть, но это не значит, что вы можете делать все, что угодно. Наличие такого разрешения означает, что деятельность, которой вы занимаетесь, требует внимания и осторожности. Вы должны быть осторожны, когда водите машину и когда у вас есть оружие.

Поэтому домохозяева в сознании Кришны должны тщательно следовать регулирующим принципам, которые существуют для домохозяев. Если они очень внимательно следуют принципам, то дети, которые появятся в результате такого брака, станут очень хорошими чистыми преданными. Но, если муж и жена занимаются сексом так же, как и обычные люди, то дети, которые появятся у них, будут довольно низкого класса.

Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу».

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ЧЕМ БОЛЬШЕ МЫ ПОГРУЖАЕМСЯ В ПРЕДАННОЕ СЛУЖЕНИЕ, ТЕМ БОЛЬШЕ МЫ ТЕРЯЕМ ВКУС К ЭТИМ ВЕЩАМ*

Иногда у нас возникает сомнение, должны ли мы погрузиться в этот океан любви к Богу и потонуть там. Мы можем немного погружаться, а потом опять всплывать и думать: «Это было хорошо, но я не хочу слишком погружаться». Если мы хотим эффективно распространять сознание Кришны, мы должны полностью обладать сознанием Кришны. Конечно, мы обусловлены, потому что были в материальном мире долгое время. Поэтому у нас есть много привычек и концепций, которые мы выработали в ходе нашего пребывания в материальном мире. Чем больше мы погружены во все это, тем труднее нам погрузиться в сознание Кришны.

Поэтому у нас есть процесс садхана-бхакти. Садхана означает «практика». Мы должны практиковать чистое преданное служение. Без этого мы не сможем достичь чистого преданного служения, и у нас могут появиться отклонения, уводящие нас от чистого преданного служения. Но, если мы будем следовать правилам и предписаниям ваидхи-садхана-бхакти, все эти препятствия будут убраны с нашего пути. Суть этих правил в том, что даже если мы не склонны предаваться, следуя им, мы приходим к пониманию, что мы должны предаться.

Постепенно это становится нашей второй натурой. Поэтому у нас есть такие правила, как подниматься рано утром на мангала-арати, следовать четырем регулирующим принципам. Наши наклонности могут быть совсем другими. Когда утром звонит будильник, мы можем думать: «Как плохо», но если мы помним, что мы должны встать утром на мангала-арати, мы можем это сделать, и постепенно мы привыкаем к этому. Иногда мы хотим совершать действия, противные регулирующим принципам. Но если мы помним, что у нас есть указание избегать этих вещей, мы можем воздержаться от этого. Чем больше мы погружаемся в преданное служение, тем больше мы теряем вкус к этим вещам.
*
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу».*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ДУХОВНАЯ ЭНЕРГИЯ ВЕЧНА, МАТЕРИАЛЬНАЯ ЭНЕРГИЯ ВРЕМЕННА*

14 августа – день явления в этот мир ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, духовного учителя Международного общества сознания Кришны Шрилы Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами. 

«Восемь миллионов четыреста тысяч форм жизни. Каждому виду дается своя возможность наслаждаться. Кто-то плавает в море, пытаясь найти наслаждение там. Другие летают в небе, пытаясь найти наслаждение там. Кто-то ползает по земле или под землей, ходит по земле, как мы, люди. Каждый ищет обретения наслаждения. Каждой форме жизни даются разные возможности. 

Шрила Прабхупада часто приводил пример человека, выгуливающего собаку на поводке. Эта собака тянет его то в одну сторону, то в другую и этот человек думает: «Посмотрите на эту собаку. Она только испражняется и нюхает деревья. Что у нее за жизнь?» А собака смотрит на человека и думает: «Чем занимается это человеческое существо? Оно не знает, как наслаждаться. Оно не знает, как мочиться на деревья и обнюхивать все кругом. Что за бесполезное положение!» Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что дерево, на которое мочится собака, смотрит на это все и думает: «Посмотрите на эту собаку и этого человека! Они не знают такого наслаждения, как я». Это достойное сожаления положение для вечной души, обладающую правом иметь вечную жизнь, исполненную блаженства и знания. Этот и следующий стихи объясняют то место, которому принадлежит душа. Это вечное духовное царство. Оно в корне отличается от этого материального мира. Шрила Прабхупада говорит в комментарии, что духовная энергия полностью противоположна материальной энергии. 

Духовная энергия вечна, материальная энергия временна. Мы получаем в этом мире что-то, чем можем наслаждаться и наслаждаемся. Допустим, мы курим сигарету и получаем от этого какое-то удовольствие. Но потом она кончается, и тогда надо закурить еще одну сигарету. В конце концов, мы зарабатываем рак, теряем много денег, теряем десять лет жизни. Все эти проблемы. Но духовная энергия исполнена блаженства. В материальной энергии так много разных трудностей. Политика, экономика, здоровье, личные отношения – так много проблем мы встречаем в этом мире. Здесь в России люди до сих пор работают на заводах, но им не платят по шесть месяцев. Это правда? Они все еще делают это? Это позор. Они хотят наслаждаться, поэтому и работают, но не получают денег, поэтому не могут наслаждаться. Что же они делают? Они продолжают работать!

Шрила Прабхупада сравнивал это с ослом. Осел работает очень тяжело. Вы видели это в Индии. Там можно увидеть большие тюки с товаром, передвигающиеся по дороге, а под ними маленькие ноги. Вы видите там осла, который тяжело передвигается по дороге. Владельцы ослов в Индии прибегают к особым трюкам. Они берут морковку и привязывают ее к палке и заталкивают эту палку в тюк с товаром, который несет осел, и морковка висит у него перед глазами. Осел видит ее и думает: «О, очень хорошо, я сделаю один шаг и получу морковку». Он делает шаг, но морковка тоже делает шаг, и осел думает: «Что происходит? Это очень странно, но я сделаю еще один шаг и получу морковку». 

Итак, весь день он делает шаг за шагом, и морковка тоже передвигается по дороге. В конце концов, на исходе дня владелец дает ему морковку и осел думает: «Глядите-ка как хорошо! Я знал, что все делаю правильно, догоняя эту морковку!» В конце дня, получив морковку, он идет к своей жене. Он заинтересован в обществе дамы. В основном, в сексуальных отношениях. Он приходит к ослице и делает определенное предложение. Вы знаете, как они по-ослиному разговаривают, и мы не будем это демонстрировать. Он подходит к ней, и что она делает? Она лягает его по морде. Это очень трудный опыт жизни. Каждый день это повторяется. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что много людей в этом мире живут подобным образом. Они тяжко работают, но их босс платит им как можно меньше, а если они протестуют, он говорит им: «Ты уволен, я найму кого-нибудь другого». Поэтому они должны вести себя тихо. Так они борются каждый день, чтобы выжить, и их всячески оскорбляют. Здесь в России есть много примеров того, как это происходит…

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу».*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ЧТОБЫ ПОКЛОНЯТЬСЯ БОЖЕСТВАМ, У ЧЕЛОВЕКА ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ*

Духовный учитель известен как вечный отец, а Веды известны как вечная мать. Отношения между учеником и духовным учителем вечны и гораздо важнее отношений с матерью и отцом. Когда человек принимает вторую, брахманическую инициацию, это его третье рождение. И это еще более важно. По разным причинам. Особенно по той причине, что вы можете поклоняться Божествам.

Шрила Прабхупада ввел этот стандарт, что сначала ученик получает первую инициацию в воспевание Харе Кришна маха-мантры и вторую инициацию в воспевание гаятри-мантры. Здесь это описывается как второе и третье рождение. К ним нужно относиться очень серьезно. Это не просто дань моде. Человек должен хорошо осознавать, что теперь он подсоединен к парампаре и должен вносить в это движение свою лепту. Шрила Прабхупада говорит в комментарии, что для того, чтобы войти на кухню или в алтарную, мы должны иметь вторую инициацию. Конечно, в некоторых местах этому стандарту следуют не так строго. Но Шрила Прабхупада говорит в комментарии, что это есть настоящий стандарт. Я помню, что когда я присоединился к движению, это был стандарт. И во многих храмах он до сих пор таков, что тот, кто имеет одну инициацию, не может даже почистить котлы или нарезать овощи. Я надеюсь, что по мере того, как преданные будут повышать свою квалификацию, эти стандарты будут снова введены.

Чтобы поклоняться Божествам, у человека должно быть разрешение духовного учителя. Человек не может приблизиться к Кришне независимо. Для этого существует вторая инициация. Стандарты брахмана должны быть известны и развиваемы всеми преданными. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна перечисляет основные качества брахмана. Чистота, аскетизм, правдивость, умиротворенность, мудрость, знание, религиозность – это качества, присущие брахману. Брахман умиротворен, чист, обладает терпением. Чтобы продвигаться в сознании Кришны мы должны развить в себе эти качества. Если кто- то является грязным преданным, ему будет очень трудно продвигаться в сознании Кришны. Злобному преданному или нетерпеливому преданному тоже будет трудно продвигаться в сознании Кришны. Если кто-то является бесчестным преданным, ему будет очень трудно прогрессировать. Эти инициации и соответствующие качества, которые позволяют получить их, очень важны. Таким образом, подсоединившись к цепи ученической преемственности и будучи очищенным энергией, исходящей из этой цепи, человек может стать чистым преданным.

Здесь Шрила Прабхупада говорит о людях, которые очень гордятся своим высоким рождением. В частности тем, что они рождаются в семье брахманов. Поскольку у нас нет родственников индийцев, нам нечего об этом беспокоиться. Нам нечем гордиться. «Мой отец был рабочим на фабрике». Очень трудно возгордиться такими вещами. Но мы все равно можем думать: «У меня уже есть инициация, а это всего лишь бхакты. Я брахман, поэтому я лучше, чем все остальные». Мы должны быть очень осторожными, чтобы не погрузиться в майу таким образом. Мы должны заботиться о том, чтобы поддерживать ту ответственность, которая возлагается на нас этими инициациями. Если мы будем серьезно к этому относиться, мы увидим, что наша жизнь изменяется к лучшему.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу».*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*КРИШНА НЕ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАН В ЭТИХ ПОМПЕЗНЫХ ПОДНОШЕНИЯХ*

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что есть два фактора, которые очень важны в поклонении Божествам. Первый – это чистота. Второй – пунктуальность. До тех пор, пока эти два фактора имеются, если даже все принадлежности и устройство алтаря очень простые, Кришна будет очень удовлетворен. Но, даже если у нас очень хорошие принадлежности и алтарь очень хорошо обставлен, но мы в тамасе (это значит, что мы не чисты и не способны делать все вовремя), на Кришну это не произведет впечатления. Итак, чистота и пунктуальность это первые два основных положения в поклонении Божествам, потому что это показывает то, что человек немного саттвичен. Пока вы не поднялись до гуны благости, невозможно подняться на трансцендентный уровень. Подняться на трансцендентный уровень из невежества очень тяжело. Поскольку вы будете очень медлительны, и будете постоянно спать. Подняться на трансцендентный уровень из гуны страсти тоже очень трудно. Поскольку вы будете слишком возбуждены, чтобы думать о Кришне. Но, если вы находитесь в гуне благости, вы должным образом сможете погрузить свой ум и выполнять все тщательно, внимательно и надлежащим образом.

Многие из наших ачарьев поклонялись Божествам очень просто. Некоторые носили шалаграма-шилы в маленьких мешочках на шее. Локанатхя дас Госвами носил свое Божество в мешочке для четок. Это Божество Радха-Винода, маленькое Божество, и оно находилось в его мешочке для четок. Он воспевал, засунув руку в этот мешочек, но там не было четок, там было Божество, и он просто делал массаж Божеству, когда воспевал. И также Шринаваса Ачарья. У него было маленькое Божество Кришны, которое звалось Джхула Тхакур. Джхула означает мешочек для четок. Джхула Тхакур означает «Господь, который живет в мешочке для четок». Он тоже ходил, засунув руку в мешочек для четок и массировал Божество, воспевая Харе Кришна. Но если Кришне поклоняются очень помпезно, это не производит на него впечатления. У Него уже все есть. Если человек очень богат, как можно впечатлить его чем-то? Даже если вы дадите ему новый автомобиль. У него уже может быть пятьдесят автомобилей. У него могут быть «Мерседесы», «Ролс-ройсы», «Феррари», а мы можем подарить ему новую «Волгу», но у него уже так много «Ролс-ройсов». Так как у Кришны есть все, как вы можете удивить Его чем-то? Кришна не заинтересован в этих помпезных подношениях.

Однажды в Бомбее один человек подошел к Шриле Прабхупаде и сделал большое пожертвование. Несколько тысяч рупий. Он ожидал, что Прабхупада будет очень доволен, и будет благодарить его, льстить и восхвалять его. Но Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на этого человека (Шрила Прабхупада был уверен, что этот человек гордится) и сказал: «Кришна не заинтересован в том, что вы даете. Он интересуется тем, что вы не отдаете». Кришну не так-то просто удивить. Но, когда бы ни делалось подношение с преданностью, Кришна будет очень счастлив.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу».*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

МЫ НЕ ДОЛЖНЫ ГОРДИТЬСЯ ТЕМ, ЧТО ПРЕДЛАГАЕМ ЭТО КРИШНЕ

Кришна известен как Бхагаван. У Него есть все богатство. Если все богатство у Кришны, как же оно может быть у кого-то из нас? У нас есть что-то, может быть один рубль, а может миллион долларов, но у каждого есть что- то. Если Кришна обладает всеми достояниями, включая все богатство, как можем мы обладать чем-то? Ответ в том, что Кришна одолжил нам и через некоторое время Он заберет это. Это то, что всегда случается с долгами. Этим можно пользоваться некоторое время, но потом нужно будет отдать. Кришна в надлежащее время заберет это. Самый последний срок, это момент смерти. Если у вас нет ни копейки, или у вас есть миллионы, когда к вам придет смерть, Кришна заберет у вас все. Поэтому следует понимать, что все это на самом деле не наше.

В какой-то момент мы совершили ошибку, и привязались к этому. Мы неправильно отождествили себя и думаем: «Это мое. Это неотъемлемая часть меня». У нас у всех есть немного разума. Кришна, являясь Бхагаваном, обладает всем знанием. Каким же образом мы обладаем каким-то разумом и знанием? Потому что Кришна одолжил нам и в надлежащее время Он может забрать все это. И последний срок это момент смерти. Сейчас вы можете быть очень разумны. Можно иметь докторскую степень, но когда придет смерть, Кришна заберет и вашу докторскую степень. И разум, который вам понадобился, чтобы получить ее. Потом вы родитесь опять. Если вам повезет, вы станете человеком. Но столь многие люди родятся в следующей жизни животными. И в какой бы форме жизни вы ни родились в следующий раз, у вас не будет разума. Даже если только что вы были очень умны, как только вы умираете и вновь рождаетесь, у вас вообще нет разума.

Младенец совершенно беспомощен. Маленький ребенок обладает даже меньшим разумом, чем животное. Кошка, собака или птица, по крайней мере, могут поддерживать свою жизнь. Каким-то образом они узнают, где достать еду, но маленький человеческий ребенок, если родители не будут за ним присматривать, не будет способен ни на что. Таким образом, Кришна дает разум, а потом забирает его. Поэтому мы не должны допускать ошибку, ложно отождествляя себя: «Это мое. Это часть меня». Это не так. Все это лишь дано нам в долг. Поэтому мы никогда не должны гордиться этим. И также не должны гордиться тем, что предлагаем это Кришне: «У меня так много денег! Я такой хороший! И теперь я немного предложу Кришне, и это очень щедро с моей стороны! Кришна должен оценить это». Но все не так. Все деньги, что у вас есть, принадлежат Кришне, и если у вас есть возможность предложить их Кришне снова, то это не удача Кришны, это ваша удача. У вас появилась возможность немного усилить свои взаимоотношения с Кришной.

Например, если человек снимает квартиру. После того, как он проживет там некоторое время, он может подумать: «Это принадлежит мне». Но потом может прийти истинный владелец здания и скажет вам: «Время съезжать». Вы скажете: «Нет, это принадлежит мне». Но вы не добьетесь успеха. Вас просто вышвырнут оттуда. Таково наше положение в материальном мире. Нам нечем гордиться. Наши деньги взяты в долг у Кришны, и Он заберет их в надлежащее время.

Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу»

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*"ПОЙМИТЕ, ЧТО ЭТО МЕСТО НЕ ПОДХОДИТ ВАМ"*

"Кришна очень добр, поэтому Он всегда милостив к нам, прямо или косвенно. Кришна очень добр к Своим преданным. Кришна говорит: «Мои преданные – Мои друзья, они во Мне, и потому Я им друг». Кришна очень добр к Своим преданным. Он разными способами помогает Своим преданным. Но материалисты, как мы видим, страдают, и мы можем подумать, что Кришна не добр с ними. Но в действительности Кришна добр и к ним. Он подталкивает их: «Давайте, поймите, что это место не подходит вам!» - это Его милость. Итак, прямо или косвенно, так или иначе, у нас всегда есть милость Кришны. Возможно, мы не всегда способны понять это. Но постепенно, по мере продвижения в сознании Кришны, мы начнем видеть как, в принципе, все является милостью Господа.

Однажды отец одного преданного обратился к Шриле Прабхупаде и спросил его, может ли он обрести сознание Кришны. Прабхупада сказал: «Да, конечно, это очень просто». Но этот человек сказал: «У меня дурная привычка курить». Прабхупада сказал: «Ну, надо оставить это». Тот спросил: «Как я могу оставить это?» Прабхупада ответил: «Оставите ли вы эту привычку добровольно, или вам придется понести кармические реакции и пострадать за это, после чего вы откажетесь от этой привычки». Этот человек спросил: «Могу ли я сознавать Кришну и продолжать курить?» Прабхупада ответил: «Нет, вы должны будете отказаться от этого. Чего вы хотите – прямой путь, и тогда вы просто оставляете это, или косвенный, когда вы вынуждены будете оставить это через страдания?» Человек ответил: «Я предпочитаю прямой путь». Так или иначе, все ведет к одному – любой путь это милость Кришны. Поэтому нам нечем гордиться.

Мы не можем гордиться своим разумом, который исходит от Кришны. Мы не можем гордиться даже своим материальным телом, которое тоже дано Кришной. Все это лишь милость Кришны. Поэтому разумный человек понимает: «Я должен все предлагать Кришне, и особенно я должен отдавать Кришне себя самого». Мы удерживаем себя от возвращения к Кришне. Мы сдерживаем свою преданность и возможность любить. Это тоже часть нас. Нитйа-сиддха кршна-према сатйа кабу ной. Господь Чаитанья объясняет, что любовь к Кришне вечно находится в нашем сердце. Это тоже часть нас. Все остальное, что у нас есть, принадлежит Кришне. Но это любовное отношение, которое у нас есть, - вечно любить Кришну в настроении преданности – это наше. Это часть нас. Но это то, что мы прячем от Кришны. Все остальное Кришна может дать нам на какое-то время. Может быть на одну жизнь. Потом заберет. Но свою любовь и преданность мы пытаемся спрятать от Кришны с незапамятных времен. А именно этого Кришна и хочет.

Ваши деньги не имеют большого значения. Через несколько лет Он это заберет. Ваше тело тоже не очень значительно. Через несколько лет Он заберет и его. Но ваша любовь и преданность это то, чего Кришна хочет. Это единственное, чего Он хочет. В этом суть преданного служения и нет иного способа удовлетворить Кришну".

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу»*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ЭТО ФУНДАМЕНТАЛЬНЫЙ КОРЕНЬ НАШЕГО ГРЕХОВНОГО СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ*

Когда лес выгорает до самой земли, корни все равно остаются. Точно так же и в нашей жизни. У нас много накопленных реакций и здесь говорится, каким образом мы можем освободиться от них, следуя определенному процессу искупления. Действуя определенным образом, мы можем освободиться от этих реакций и решить: «Теперь я – освобожденная личность. Я никогда не паду». Но на самом деле корни, которые порождают все это, еще внутри нас. Корни эти – наши фундаментальные желания. Их можно не заметить. Какое желание самое фундаментальное из всех? Это желание проявилось, когда мы отвернулись от Кришны и решили, что можем наслаждаться независимо от Него. Самая важная, фундаментальная часть это то, что мы повернулись спиной к Кришне.

Мы отвергли Кришну. Мы стали завидовать Кришне. И тогда мы решили, что теперь можем наслаждаться сами. Это фундаментальный корень нашего греховного существования. Есть много людей, которых можно спросить: «Ненавидите ли вы Бога? Завидуете ли вы Богу? Хотели бы вы занять Его положение и стать великим наслаждающимся?» Многие из них ответят: «Нет, я не против Бога вообще-то». Тогда, негодяй, почему ты до сих пор в Красноярске? Почему ты не на Голоке?

Однажды Господа Чайтанью прославляли: «Ты такой великий преданный! Ты так сильно любишь Кришну! Это замечательно!» Господь Чайтанья сказал: «Нет. У Меня нет любви к Кришне. Как вы можете говорить, что у Меня есть любовь к Кришне? Если бы у Меня была любовь к Кришне, что бы Я здесь делал, в этом мире? Если бы у Меня была любовь к Кришне, как бы Я выносил это тело? Я бы давно уже оставил его. Но неужели вы не видите, что Я очень хорошо поддерживаю существование здесь? Поэтому у Меня нет никакой любви к Богу и вот доказательства».

Конечно, Господь Чайтанья просто говорил так. Но, все же, мы должны понимать, что если человек продолжает попытки достичь успеха в материальном существовании и недостаточно серьезно старается разбудить свое дремлющее сознание Кришны, то в глубине его сердца коренится это фундаментальное материальное желание. И что это? Кришна бахир мукха. Он отворачивается от Кришны. Человек думает: «Мне кажется, что Кришна мне не нужен. Я не хочу Кришну. Я просто хочу уйти от Кришны». Таким образом, нам нужен процесс, чтобы вырвать этот корень. Потому, что из этого корня произрастают всевозможные ветви, побеги и листья вьюнка нашего материального существования. Здесь приводится пример лесного пожара. Вроде бы он уничтожает все. Но корни остаются, и лишь вопрос времени, когда все проявится и опять все придет к обычной материальной жизни.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу»*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*КОГДА МЫ ПОВТОРЯЕМ МАНТРУ, МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ ПОНИМАТЬ, ЧТО НАХОДИМСЯ В ПРИСУТСТВИИ КРИШНЫ*

Почему у нас возникают трудности в преданном служении? Одна из причин этого – плохая джапа. Плохая джапа означает, что мы совершаем 10 оскорблений. 11 оскорбление – невнимательность. Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что невнимательность является корнем остальных 10 оскорблений. И в течение ближайших 3-4 дней мы будем снова и снова подчеркивать важность внимательности.

Что означает невнимательная джапа? Просмотр ТВ во время джапы, чтение газет и другой информации во время джапы. В Бомбее был один преданный очень близкий к Шриле Прабхупаде, он был индусом. Когда он увидел Прабхупаду, он был очень впечатлен. Прабхупада спросил у него, каковы его планы и какова его программа, и этот преданный не мог понять, что имеет в виду Прабхупада. Он сказал, что он строитель. Но Прабхупада сказал, что его интересует его утренняя программа, во сколько он встает и что он делает утром. И преданный ответил, что он встает в 6 часов утра, выпивает пару чашек кофе и идет на работу. Тогда Прабхупада сказал ему очень строго: «В чем же тогда разница между тобой и свиньей?». Преданный был потрясен, он понял, что Прабхупада прав и тогда он по-настоящему стал преданным.

А что происходит, когда мы оставляем свои круги на следующий день? Это является еще одной нашей плохой привычкой и корень - это наша невнимательность во время джапы.

Кто-то из вас мог слышать о таком преданном, которого зовут Бхуриджана прабху. Он сказал, что необходимо время, чтобы стать преданным Кришны. Мы можем подумать, что он имел в виду, что нужно несколько лет. Но в действительности то, что он имеет в виду, это то, что мы должны вложить какое-то время в нашу садхану. И в особенности вложить время в повторение нашей мантры. В «Харинама-чинтамани» Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что если во время повторения мы думаем, что мы должны поскорее закончить свои круги, и смотрим на часы, то эта идея сама по себе является анартхой.

Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит, что мы должны думать, что во время повторения джапы мы находимся с Кришной, у нас есть отношения с Кришной. И какова главная часть того, чтобы пробудить вновь наши отношения с Кришной? Главная часть – повторение нашей джапы. Когда мы повторяем мантру, мы должны ее слушать и понимать, что мы находимся в присутствии Кришны в этот момент, поэтому мы должны вложить наше внимание и наши чувства по отношению к Кришне.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, Кемерово 2010.*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ПРЕДАННЫЕ ОСОБО НЕ БЕСПОКОЯТСЯ О ТОМ, ЧУВСТВУЮТ ЛИ ОНИ СЧАСТЬЕ*

"Сознание Кришны не занимается чувственным удовлетворением, как это делают материалисты. Материальное чувственное удовлетворение – это когда мы делаем что-то только в угоду своим чувствам или своему уму. И значение имеет лишь то, насколько хорошо мы себя чувствуем, насколько нам нравятся какие- то звуки, запах или вкус. Но в Сознании Кришны мы не слишком сильно беспокоимся об этом.

Мы просто думаем о том, что удовлетворит Кришну, сделает Его счастливым. Но также существует один особый секрет. Если будем доставлять удовольствие Кришне, то мы сами будем испытывать удовольствие. Если вы забываете о своем собственном счастье, и что-то делаете просто для того, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну, то мистическим, очень загадочным способом вы начинаете наслаждаться сами. Это очень необычный и удивительный факт. Но все преданные испытывали это чувство так много раз. Материальные же чувственные наслаждения, это когда мы наслаждаемся до такой степени, до которой нам позволяют наши материальные чувства.

Насколько чувства наделены способностью поглощать чувственные удовлетворения. И мы должны задуматься о том, насколько мое тело может наслаждаться. На это Шрила Прабхупада приводил пример с пальцем или мизинцем. Он говорил: “Как много удовольствия можно получить от своего мизинца?” Как думаете, что можно сделать мизинцем? И что вы когда-либо получали от своего мизинца? Не думаю, что слишком много, не так ли? Палец ничего не может, есть или нюхать. Если вы прикоснетесь к чему-либо пальцем – это не принесет большого удовлетворения. В основном с телом дело обстоит именно так.

Некоторые из частей тела могут доставлять больше удовольствия. Но обычно, допустим ваше колено, много удовольствия от своего колена вы получали? Или плечи. Не думаю, что много. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: “Если каким-то образом палец засунуть не туда куда нужно, например, когда вы закрываете дверь машины, то тогда палец причиняет огромную боль, он может часами болеть постоянно». Даже днями, и нужно, может быть, принимать успокаивающие боль таблетки. Таким образом, наше тело не причиняет большого наслаждения, но у него есть очень большие возможности причинить большие страдания. Но теперь мы можем подумать о том, что есть счастье в Сознании Кришны.

Это значит, что мы не наслаждаемся своим собственным опытом, своими собственными чувствами. Мы наслаждаемся тем, что переживает Кришна. Если Кришна удовлетворен нашей деятельностью, то мы тоже становимся счастливыми. Это не есть непосредственно наше удовлетворение, счастье, но мы разделяем удовольствие, которое получает Кришна. Таковы возможности Кришны в наслаждении. Он может наслаждаться по настоящему.

Даже если взять всех людей на этой планете, пять или шесть миллиардов, и собрать с мира все наслаждение, которое может получить каждый из них, это будет равно одному чувственному удовольствию, которое можно получить через чувственное удовлетворение, умноженному на пять или шесть миллиардов. По нашим стандартам это довольно сильное удовлетворение. Но способности Кришны наслаждаться во много раз больше. В миллионы, миллиарды, в бесконечное количество раз больше возможности наслаждаться. Поэтому преданные видят, что когда они правильным образом заняты преданным служением Кришне, и действительно хотят удовлетворить Кришну, они особо не беспокоятся о том, чувствуют ли они счастье, и вообще как они себя чувствуют. И тогда наслаждение, которое преданный испытывает, становится безграничным. Таково Сознание Кришны".
*
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу», Шримад Бхагаватам, 2-2-22, 08.08.2003, Красноярск*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ПРОЯВЛЕНИЕ ПРИЗНАКОВ ЭКСТАЗА НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ СУТЬЮ СЧАСТЬЯ*

"Сознание Кришны иногда напоминает приключение. Мы не знаем, что будет дальше происходить. Буду я счастлив, или я буду в печали? Но если мы предадимся Кришне, и если будем действительно пытаться удовлетворить Кришну, то мы увидим, что мы станем чрезвычайно счастливыми, поскольку мы разделяем счастье Кришны. Это не есть наше собственное счастье. Мы не делаем ничего сами, мы не стимулируем свои собственные чувства, мы очищаем сознание все больше и больше, поэтому мы должны попытаться установиться в этом сознании удовлетворения Кришны и не слишком беспокоиться о том, “как я себя чувствую”. “Чувствую ли я себя нормально, или я что-то должен делать для себя?”

В «Нектаре преданности» есть очень хороший пример. Это пример колесничего Кришны, Даруки. Он обмахивал Кришну веером и испытывал огромное наслаждение. Он в действительности был настолько счастлив, что чувства переполнили его. Слезы экстаза постоянно текли у него из глаз. Он даже не мог видеть, где Кришна и что он делает. Кришна шел, а Дарука обмахивал его веером. Он обмахивал-обмахивал, а Кришна все шел. Неожиданно Кришна пошел в другую сторону, а Дарука не увидел этого, он шел и обмахивал, и только потом он понял: “Что я делаю?” И когда он обмахивает Кришну, его тело дрожит в экстазе. Он роняет веер, и теперь он уже не выполняет свое служение, и он чувствует огромную печаль. И начинает отчитывать себя. Он проклял признаки экстаза, которые проявляются в его теле. “Ну-ка перестань плакать. А ты тело, прекрати дрожать”. Поскольку все это мешало совершать ему служение. Таким образом, сутью счастья является не проявление признаков экстаза. Сутью счастья является наслаждение Кришны. Для него источником наслаждения был факт, что он делал что-то, чем наслаждается Кришна. Когда он обмахивал в этой стороне, а Кришна был в другой, Кришна не испытывал никакого наслаждения от того, что Дарука обмахивал его, и тогда Дарука чувствовал себя плохо. “Что это за чушь? Слезы текут, и я не могу ничего увидеть? Так я не могу служить Кришне. Я не удовлетворяю Кришну”. И он чувствовал себя очень плохо. В этом как раз заключается служение Кришне.

Это принцип чистого преданного служения. Это то, что делает нас успешными в Сознании Кришны. Не то, что мы думаем, что мы можем получить от Кришны. Мы думаем: “Что я могу сделать для Кришны? Я думаю, это не имеет значения, что со мной все в порядке будет». Об этом мы вообще не беспокоимся. Но нас очень беспокоит то, как чувствует себя Кришна. В этом весь секрет успеха в Сознании Кришны: как сделать Кришну счастливым. Таким образом, мы должны подстроить себя под то, чтобы сделать Кришну счастливым. Не то, что мы занимаемся одним, потом другим не, зная, чем мы в действительности должны заниматься. Надо полностью сконцентрироваться на том, чтобы доставить удовольствие Кришне".

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу», Шримад Бхагаватам, 2-2-22, 08.08.2003, Красноярск*

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Е.С.Бхакти Чайтанья Свами о Пандава-экадаши.

Один преданный в своем письме ко мне прямо накануне Пандава Нирджала экадаши спросил, что думал Шрила Прабхупада об этом дне, поскольку «похоже, что Шрила Прабхупада не упоминал о нем особо своим ученикам. Как получилось так, что мы постимся в этот день, а Шрила Прабхупада особо не выделял важность этого экадаши?» Этот преданный попросил пояснить смысл и благотворный эффект от поста в этот день.

Этот вопрос поднимается время от времени, помню я однажды даже писал Гирираджу Махараджу, спрашивая, не припоминает ли он что-то в связи с этим в отношении Шрилы Прабхупады, какого было его мнение? Гирирадж Махарадж ответил, что Шрила Прабхупада соблюдал этот экадаши таким же образом, как и все остальные. 

В частности, он сказал: «Пример для нас более важен, чем идея», а Шрила Прабхупада никогда не давал нам примера соблюдать Нирджала Экадаши каким-либо особым образом. Кроме того, когда впервые был выпущен «Нектар Преданности» Ямуна даси спросила Шрилу Прабхупаду, следует ли нам поститься всю ночь и непрерывно воспевать величие Господа в этот день, как упомянуто в «Нектаре Преданности»? «Нет», - ответил Шрила Прабхупада, - «у нас и так много служения».

Я помню, как Пандава Нирджала Экадаши впервые отмечался в Англии. Это было примерно в 1979 году. Некоторые преданные практиковали полный пост в этот день, что нас очень удивило. Эти преданные объяснили тогда нам, что если кто-то нарушал какие-нибудь посты экадаши на протяжении года, то если соблюсти конкретно этот экадаши на пищу и воду, то можно «возместить» все нарушенные экадаши.

Действительно в некоторых шастрах мы находим подтверждения таким заявлениям, также об этом рассказывают некоторые книги, специально посвященные экадаши, хотя порою кажется, что цитаты шастр на эту тему относятся, скорее, к разряду карма-канды и рассказывают о различных материальных преимуществах, которые можно извлечь из соблюдения различных экадаши. Во времена Шрилы Прабхупады подобных спекуляций не было, а если получалось так, что экадаши был нарушен, то Шрила Прабхупада ожидал от учеников, что они будут поститься на следующий день, в двадаши. 

С другой стороны, Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал важность дополнительного воспевания и слушания в дни экадаши, поэтому лично я раз в году делаю это, тем не менее, продолжая заниматься тем, что полагаю своим основным служением, а именно проповедью философии Сознания Кришны и Кришна-катхой в целом. Таким образом, мое мнение таково, что соблюдать Пандава Нирджала экадаши в том виде, в котором его соблюдают многие преданные не так принципиально, особенно если это скажется на других видах служения. А в общем, я разделяю твою озабоченность тем, что преданные больше внимания уделяют внешним вещам, чем сути».

Таким образом, нет абсолютно никакого оправдания или потребности в уменьшении проповеди, или любого другого служения, под предлогом соблюдения нирджала Экадаши на Бхима Экадаши, чтобы искупить предыдущие нарушенные Экадаши. 

Если Вы нарушили Экадаши и поняли это в день Экадаши, соблюдайте Экадаши в течение остальной части дня и поститесь на зерно и бобы на следующий день (или соблюдайте полный пост, если это не будет препятствовать вашему служению), а если вы нарушили Экадаши и не можете соблюдать его на следующий день, тогда молитесь о прощении и обещайте строго соблюдать следующий Экадаши (никакого зерна или бобов), и продолжайте ваше служение. Нет никакой праяшчиты (искупления) для преданных кроме непосредственно практики преданного служения, сосредотачиваясь на слушании и повторении святого имени."

Откровенно говоря, я всегда был скептически настроен относительно этого феномена Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, и идеи освободиться от реакций таким способом, который всегда пропагандировали. Однако идея занять день просто повторяя Харе Кришна очень хороша, и я наслаждаюсь этим.

----------


## Кузнецов Илья Борисович

Приглашение от Его Святейшества Бхакти Чайтанья Свами махараджа на Восточно-сибирский фестиваль вайшнавской санги "Нама Чинтамани 2015".
Видео снято как приглашение на конкретный фестиваль, но вещи сказанные там легко можно отнести ко всем региональным фестивалям.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРЕДАННЫЕ И ОГРАБЛЕНИЕ БАНКА

"Возможно, вы слышали историю о наших преданных в Америке. В составе группы санкиртаны они распространяли книги по всей Америке, путешествуя на большом микроавтобусе. Однажды они были с книгами в одном городе. Он не знали, но в это, же время какие-то грабители ограбили банк. У грабителей была машина, которая была похожа на машину преданных. Преданные об этом не знали. Вечером они остановились в лагере для путешественников. Спали они в машине. Среди ночи они услышали шум. В небе летали вертолеты. Они выглянули и увидели, что со всех сторон на них светят прожекторы. Затем они услышали голос снаружи: «Выходите из машины с поднятыми руками». Они вышли. Вокруг было 30 полицейских с автоматами, полдюжины полицейских машин. Шеф полиции подошел к ним с другими вооруженными полицейскими. И он сказал главному преданному:
- Мы знаем кто мы такие! Вы ограбили банк!
- Что? Мы? Нет! Мы – Харе Кришна!
- Вы – Харе Кришна? Да не может быть!
- Да, посмотри, - и преданный поднял свою шикшу. – Мы распространяем книги!
- Не верю!
- На, посмотри, возьми книгу!
Полицейский взял книгу и посмотрел на нее. Он стоял прямо перед преданным:
- Харе Кришна? Вы – Харе Кришна?
- Да.
И тогда полицейский сказал: «Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!..»
Он тоже был преданным".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ЭТО НАМНОГО ХУЖЕ, ЧЕМ СМЕРТЬ ТЕЛА*

"Для преданных оставить материальное тело и вернуться в духовный мир – это очень хорошо. Бхактивинода Тхакур возносит молитвы Харидасу Тхакуру: “Многие говорят, что вайшнав умирает, но это не правильно, поскольку они продолжают жить в звуке”. Он говорит, что “вайшнавы умирают, чтобы жить”. Что же это значит: умирать, чтобы жить? Это значит, что здесь в материальном мире у вайшнавов было материальное тело, и он должен переносить все проблемы связанные с этим. Но когда он оставляет это тело и возвращается назад домой, обратно к богу, он получает духовное тело. И он может быть с Кришной. Никакого больше материального тела, материалистичных людей, окружающих его, материального мира.

Поэтому Бхактивинода говорит, что “вайшнав, преданный умирает, чтобы жить”. Поэтому продвинутый преданный совершенно не боится смерти материального тела. И поэтому, даже если какая-нибудь демоничная личность приходит, чтобы убить его, он не впадает в беспокойство. Однажды во время Индийско-Пакистанской войны у Шрилы Прабхупады брали интервью. И в самом середине интервью над ними начали пролетать пакистанские самолеты. И журналист сказал: “Эти пакистанцы такие плохие, может быть, из этих самолетов сейчас бомбы повалятся. Неужели это хорошо?” И Прабхупада сказал, что если преданный видит бомбу, которая летит ему на голову, то преданный подумает: “Вот летит Кришна в форме бомбы, и Он летит, чтобы забрать меня к себе”.

Поэтому преданный не слишком озабочен защитой тела. Когда он находится в этом теле, он находится с Кришной в чистом Сознании Кришны. Когда тело умирает, он отправляется к Кришне тоже в полном Сознании Кришны, поэтому большой разницы нет. Но преданного Прахладу Махараджа, как он говорит в своих молитвах, беспокоит только то, что он может стать одержимым материальными желаниями. “И если материальные желания захватят меня, то я могу впасть очень глубоко в майу, забыть о Кришне и снова начать материальное существование. И тогда мне, возможно, снова придется страдать миллионы жизней. И это намного хуже, чем тело мое будет убито каким-то демоном”.

Поэтому Прахлада Махараджа просит и молит Господа Нрисимха-деву клыками и когтями разорвать его материальные желания и уничтожить невежество. Это то, о чем очень беспокоятся продвинутые преданные. Но получить защиту, защищать свое материальное существование – это не серьезно. Махараджа Парикшит демонстрирует именно такой тип сознания. “Кришна пришел в форме этого проклятия. Он пришел, чтобы забрать меня к себе. Это хорошо. Я счастлив”. Поэтому исполненный блаженства он вышел встретить свою смерть. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур дает очень красочное описание смерти чистого преданного. Он говорит о том, что преданный, находящийся на уровне Кришна-премы, хотя живет еще в этом теле, но его сознание всегда находится рядом с Кришной. Он говорит с Кришной. Он танцует с Кришной. У него есть непосредственные личные отношения с Кришной, несмотря на то, что еще находится внутри материального тела.

Поэтому, как говорит Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур: “Чистый преданный настолько погружается в обмен любовными отношениями с Кришной, что забывает о своем материальном теле. Забывает о материальном существовании. И хотя он еще вроде бы находится в материальном мире, его сознание уже не присутствует здесь. И потом, неожиданно для себя, через какое-то время он начинает осознавать и видеть, что его материального тела уже нет. Что случилось? Куда делось мое тело? Его тело умерло, но он настолько трансцендентен, что даже не заметил этого». Не то, чтобы смерть пришла к нему, и он ценой больших усилий как-то умудрился помнить Кришну в момент смерти и ушел в духовный мир. Он просто не заметил, что умер. Так или иначе это очень продвинутый уровень и я не думаю, что кто-то из вас находится на таком уровне. но мы можем вдохновляться на примере этих великих преданных".

*Его Святейшество Шрила Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, духовный учитель Международного общества сознания Кришны, фрагмент из сборника лекций «Возвращение к Богу», 23 мая 2003, Шримад Бхагаватам 1.19.20*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*"РУКА У МЕНЯ В МЕШОЧЕК ЗАСУНУТА, КАК НИКАК!" (О ЛИЦЕМЕРИИ)*

Кутинати - желание искать недостатки в других и двойственность, лицемерие. Вчера мы говорили о Рамачандре Пури. Я думаю, что поэтому здесь не придется говорить так много о склонности искать недостатки в других. Но вот сегодня стоит упомянуть о двойственности, лицемерии. Если мы очень искренни, честны с преданными, если даже у нас есть какие-то недостатки или внутренние проблемы, но мы остаемся честны с преданными, тогда преданные без труда могут помочь нам.

Но если вы не честны, и не говорите преданным, в чем ваша проблема, маскируете свои проблемы, - как они помогут вам? Если они только не телепаты, разумеется. Я не думаю, что многие из вас являются телепатами. Харе Кришна! Поэтому становится очень трудно помочь преданному. Мы просто следим за фасадом, внешним видом, чтобы хорошо выглядеть. "Я очень сознаю Кришну! Смотрите, у меня есть дхоти, и курта на мне! На мне сари одето! Тилака в порядке, рука у меня в мешочек засунута, как никак. У меня все, все в порядке!".

И проблема то в том, что другие преданные тоже так думают. "Смотрите, какой удивительный преданный! Такой, на самом деле сознающий Кришну!". Но как только вы возвращаетесь в вою квартиру, закрываете за собой дверь изнури, и никто на вас не смотрит, тогда настоящий "вы" выходит на сцену. Не так ли?

И вы включаете на полную катушку любимый рок-н-ролл. В Интернет слазим, по любимым сайтам гуляем там. Не так ли? Я имею в виду для некоторых людей, иногда. С ними происходит такое. Обычно мы телевизор не смотрим, не любим это. Не когда мы приходим домой к преданным - смотрим, телевизоры стоят у всех. Мы говорим: "А зачем вам телевизор?". "А это только для просмотра ИСККОНовских программ. Я же должен смотреть их". Но, может быть, вы не только это смотрите? Или: "Ну, я смотрю телевизор, но только новости, строго новости, он у меня специально для новостей".

И мы тоже много знаем об этом. Когда в 69-м году они прилунились на Луну, Прабхупада был в Лондоне, и остановился в одной из квартир. И они взяли на прокат телевизор, просто чтобы Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел, и самим посмотреть эту посадку на Луну.
Шрила Прабхупада сидел и смотрел телевизор, и вдруг одна преданная зашла в комнату, и видит: "О, Прабхупада телевизор смотрит!". Прабхупада посмотрел на нее, и так в очень показной форме сказал: "Мы смотрим телевизор!".

Просмотр телепрограмм, на самом деле, является незаметным способом, потрясающим, великолепным способом свести ваше сознание Кришны на нет.
Столько незаконного секса, столько мясоедения, насилия, и прочей всякой гадости. Итак, мы говорим сейчас о том, что такое быть двойственным, или лицемерным. Два лица, двуличный человек. Перед преданными он ведет себя одним образом, а где-то еще, он действует совершенно по-другому. Это называется кутинати.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами. Фрагмент лекции "Уборка в храме Гундича. Тонкие анартхи". Литва, 2003.*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Сегодня на Майапурском ШБ ЕС Бхакти Чайтанья Свами рассказал историю:

У одного человека была жена и она постоянно контролировала его. Она даже говорила что ему есть, а что нет. И однажды она умерла. И когда гроб несли внутри церкви был столб. И носильщики случайно ударили гроб об столб. И в этот момент из гроба донеслись какие то звуки, стук... Когда гроб открыли, то родственники обнаружили, что она ожила от этого удара об столб. И муж с женой вместе вернулись домой. Но прошел год и его жена снова умерла. И похороны проходили в этой же церкви. И когда носильщики проходили мимо этого же столба, муж подошел и сказал: " пожалуйста, осторожно не зацепите столб". 

Андрей Пучков.

Ичточник: https://vk.com/puchkov1986?w=wall12461786_3308

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*ОДНОЙ НОГОЙ В ЛОДКЕ, А ДРУГОЙ НА ПРИСТАНИ*

Проблема в том, что иногда у нас не хватает веры. Мы думаем: «Что если я прекращу заниматься собственным удовлетворением, и просто буду заботиться о том, как удовлетворить Кришну, что же со мной станет? Если все это не правда? Если сейчас я не буду думать о том, как я буду счастливым, то я, в конце концов, буду несчастным». Иногда преданные чувствуют: «Я пытаюсь удовлетворить Кришну немного, но также я постараюсь получать собственное удовлетворение через чувственное наслаждение». Это все равно, что одной ногой быть в одном мире, а другой в другом. И как иногда мы говорим, что одной ногой в лодке, а другой на пристани. Вы пытались когда-нибудь сделать так? Обычно все заканчивается тем, что вы оказываетесь в воде. И если мы пытаемся таким образом оставить часть себя в материальном мире, а часть в сознании Кришны, то мы можем закончить в общем как бы в воде. И поэтому сознание Кришны иногда напоминает приключение. Мы не знаем, что будет происходить дальше. Буду я счастлив, или я буду в печали? Но если мы предадимся Кришне, и если будем действительно пытаться удовлетворить Кришну, то мы увидим, что мы станем чрезвычайно счастливыми, поскольку мы разделяем счастье Кришны.

*Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, сборник лекций «Обратно к Богу».*

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПИСЬМО КРИШНЫ

На последнем семинаре по джапе, Шрила Бхакти Чайтанья Свами зачитал всем письмо, которое он попросил Кришну написать нам. Кришна диктовал, а Махарадж записывал! Вот это письмо:
"Дорогой..., 
Я хочу тебе напомнить о том, сколько милости всегда с тобой. 
Я видел, как вчера вечером ты разговаривал со своими друзьями-преданными обо Мне. Это доставило мне огромное удовольствие и то блаженство, которое ты почувствовал, было Моей благодарностью. 
Я видел, как ты спал и Я знаю, как ты устал, стараясь для Меня (я видел, как ты вечером дочитывал свои круги). Я просто хотел тебе сказать, что Я никогда не забуду такого служения. 
Я так жду, когда ты вернёшься обратно к Богу. Я знаю, сколько усилий ты прилагаешь, чтобы выбраться из материального мира. Если ты будешь следовать Моим наставлениям, наставлениям гуру и Шрилы Прабхупады, Я всегда приду к тебе на помощь. Я скучаю по тебе и хочу быть с тобой. 
Когда у тебя неприятности, ты можешь обратиться ко Мне. Я выслушаю. Я всегда рядом и Я никогда не подведу. 
Я дал тебе особый дар – Моё Святое Имя. Благодаря Ему мы можем быть вместе, даже пока ты ещё на земле. Пожалуйста, цени этот дар. Ты познаешь наши отношения благодаря безоскорбительному воспеванию. Ты получишь всё от Моего Имени. 
С любовью, 
Кришна".

После этого Бхакти Чайтанйа Свами Махарадж попросил каждого написать Кришне ответ. А вы напишите?...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НЕТ НИКАКОЙ ДРУГОЙ ПРАЯШЧИТЫ ДЛЯ ПРЕДАННЫХ, КРОМЕ ПРЕДАННОГО СЛУЖЕНИЯ 

Я натолкнулся на некоторые статьи на сайте Dandavats.com написанные Дравидой прабху, одним из наших наиболее уважаемых ученых преданных, в которых он бросает вызов давно существующей идее о том, что, если вы нарушили Экадаши в течение года, вы можете восполнить это, соблюдая полный пост в день Пандава Нирджала Экадаши.
"Каждый год североамериканский офис Бхактиведанта Бук Траст издает календарь со всеми самыми важными датами для вайшнавов. В этом году, как в прошлых годах, мы отметили под Пандава Нирджала Экадаши , что нужно соблюдать "полный пост, включая воду, если вы нарушали Экадаши". Там для нас подчеркивалось, что единственное наставление, которое дал Шрила Прабхупада относительно нарушения Экадаши - это то, что, если вы нарушили его случайно, нужно соблюдать Экадашный пост на следующий день.
Хотя некоторые преданные, чтобы компенсировать нарушенные Экадаши в предыдущем году соблюдают полный пост на Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, воздерживаясь даже от воды, нет никаких наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады по этому поводу. Относительно аспекта нирджала этого Экадаши, Шрила Прабхупада говорил следующее:
"В день Экадаши никакой роскошной еды. Просто вы принимаете немного фруктов и цветов. Старайтесь и этого избегать. Вы даже воды не пьете. Это действительно экадаши. Но так как не можем делать этого - в Кали-югу время другое - поэтому нам разрешается есть немного фруктов и молоко, которое называют анукалпа."
Если мы случайно нарушаем Экадаши, мы можем соблюдать его на следующий день. Что касается строгого соблюдения Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, без воды, это личное дело каждого преданного, в зависимости от его или её возможностей. В следующих календарях этот Экадаши будет перечислен без какого-либо особенного примечания." Дравида дас.
Потом была вторая статья Дравиды прабху:
"С некоторым дальнейшим исследованием и помощью Его Святейшества Бхану Свами, мы пришли к заключению, что в действительности нет никакого основания ни в 1) священных писаниях, непосредственно в Хари-бхакти-виласе, руководстве по практике преданного служения, составленном Санатаной Госвами, ни в 2) наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады, для той идеи что, если человек соблюдает полный пост нирджала на Пандава Нирджала Экадаши, это нейтрализует любые неблагоприятные последствия от нарушения Экадаши за предыдущий год.
Можно сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада, видя много наших недостатков, приспособил для нас очень много правил и предписаний. Не минимум 64 круга, а 16, не полный нирджала пост на Экадаши, а пост на зерно и бобы, и т.д. И это было все ради проповеди: он никогда не запрещал нам воспевать 64 круга - он даже начал с этого количества в 1966 - но когда он увидел, что повторение кругов займет целый день, и мы не сможем делать ничего другого, он уменьшил количества кругов до 32, и наконец до 16 - минимум. То же самое с Экадаши.
Если бы Шрила Прабхупада установил такое строгое правило как нирджала пост на Экадаши, и не спать всю ночь, слушая и воспевая - обычная практика Гаудия Вайшнавов - тогда 99 % преданных были бы взволнованы "невозможной" аскетичностью, а некоторые оставшиеся преданные проводили бы 2 дня каждые две недели только соблюдая Экадаши и восстанавливаясь после этого, без какого-либо другого служения.
Таким образом, нет абсолютно никакого оправдания или потребности в уменьшении проповеди, или любого другого служения, под предлогом соблюдения нирджала Экадаши на Бхима Экадаши, чтобы искупить предыдущие нарушенные Экадаши. Если Вы нарушили Экадаши и поняли это в день Экадаши, соблюдайте Экадаши в течение остальной части дня и поститесь на зерно и бобы на следующий день (или соблюдайте полный пост, если это не будет препятствовать вашему служению), а если вы нарушили Экадаши и не можете соблюдать его на следующий день, тогда молитесь о прощении и обещайте строго соблюдать следующий Экадаши (никакого зерна или бобов), и продолжайте ваше служение.
Нет никакой праяшчиты (искупления) для преданных кроме непосредственно практики преданного служения, сосредотачиваясь на слушании и повторении святого имени."

Е.С.Бхакти Чайтанья Свами (из дневника)

----------


## Варган

ЧТО ЖЕ БУДЕТ В ЭТОМ ГОДУ?

В один год считалось, что если ты не гопи, то ты в майе.
На следующий год, если ты не член гаудиа-матха, то ты в майе.
В следующем году говорили, что если ты не ритвик, то ты в майе.

Что же будет в этом году?

Это ежегодное отклонение. Что же будет в этом году?

У нас здесь тоже происходят такие внешние периферийные вещи. 
В один год говорилось, что если ты не психолог, то ты в майе.
На следующий год, что если ты не астролог, то ты в майе. 
На следующий, если ты не специалист в аюрведе, то ты в майе. 

Понимаете? Слышали об этом?

Что бы кто ни думал и ни делал, мы должны помнить: харер нама эва кевалам. Воспевание Святого Имени - это единственное средство.

Какие-то вещи могут помогать, какие-то наоборот. В действительности, если вы со всей искренностью и серьезностью будете продолжать работать над своим воспеванием, это принесет вам максимум пользы.

Шрила Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, Фестиваль Святого Имени, Кемерово, 28 апреля 2018 года

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ДВА ВАЖНЫХ МОМЕНТА В ВОСПЕВАНИИ МАХА МАНТРЫ.

«И есть еще один момент, о котором говорится в самом стихе. Несколько моментов. Первое — это постоянное воспевание. Не так, что в одно время я воспеваю, а в другое я не воспеваю. Мы видели это постоянство с Шрилой Прабхупадой. Как только он прекращал проповедь, как только он прекращал давать указания своим ученикам, как только он прекращал делать какую-то свою любую деятельность, тут же брался за четки и начинал повторять. Таким образом, воспевание должно идти постоянно. Насколько это возможно, в зависимости от того, какое служение вы выполняете.

Все-таки подавляющее большинство служений можно делать, либо слушая киртан, либо во время пения киртана или слушания лекции. Например, вы готовите для Кришны, и многим преданным нравится, когда в это время играет какой-либо киртан, или запись в сознании Кришны. А вот если Вы едите на машине через центр Санкт-Петербурга, и это полдень пятницы или субботы, мы не рекомендуем вам повторять Святые Имена на четках. Но вы можете слушать какую-то запись. По этому, насколько это возможно, воспевание должно быть постоянным.

И последнее, о чем мы скажем. В стихе сказано, что воспевание должно происходить по милости великих авторитетов. То есть, во первых, мы повторяем Харе Кришна Маха Мантру. Есть люди, которым нравится воспевать Святые Имена, но у них нет вкуса к Харе Кришна Маха Мантре. Иногда они создают новые мантры. Например, «Боло Нитайгор Радхе Шьям Баджа Харе Кришна Харе Рам». Звучит неплохо. Или «Шри Кришна Чайтанья Прабху Нитьянанда Харе Кришна Харе Рам Шри Радхе Говинда». Вот эти две мантры — это классические мантры апасампарадаи. Звучат они неплохо, такие ритмичные по себе. Но знаете, какая в них идея? Нитай Гор, они не отличны от Радхе Шьям. То есть в них Господь Нитьянанда это Радхарани. Ну тогда Харибол, удачи вам (смех). Это просто не правда. Это апасампарадая, это отклонение от истины. Именно по этому, для нас настолько важно следовать великим авторитетам, следовать Шриле Прабхупаде.

Наверное вы знаете, что в наши дни есть группы преданных, которые любят соревноваться с ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады. В рамках этого ретрита (рынок Святого Имени) мы не ставим целью погрузиться и проанализировать ее. Но Вы должны знать, что в каждой из этих групп есть те или иные отклонения. И одно из отклонений касается воспевания шестнадцати кругов. Бхактисиддханта учил своих учеников, что они должны воспевать 64 круга. Хотите первое посвящение? Нет проблем. Читайте 64 круга, давайте (смех). Но они были не способны на это. Я не знаю, может быть есть, но я не слышал, чтобы в Гаудиа Маттхе кто-то повторял 64 круга. Но Прабхупада настаивал на воспевании не менее шестнадцати кругов. И тому есть причина.

Иногда спрашивают — почему шестнадцать? Почему не семнадцать или не пятнадцать? Почему какое-то конкретное число? Но причина в том, что процесс похож на путешествие отсюда до Санкт — Петербурга. Чтобы добраться отсюда до Санкт — Петербурга необходимо какое-то минимальное количество бензина. Если у вас бензина меньше, Вы просто не доедите, остановитесь по пути. Если больше бензина, это нормально. С минимумом вы по крайней мере доедете до Санкт — Петербурга. И шестнадцать кругов это как раз тот минимум, чтобы прожить весь день, от начала и до конца в сознании Кришны.

Если вы воспеваете меньше шестнадцати кругов, возможно, какое-то время с вами будет все в порядке, но через какое то время ваше сознание будет понижаться. Вам станет более трудно помнить о Кришне. Материальные желания станут более сильными. Но если вы хорошо воспеваете шестнадцать кругов, то тогда вы сможете прожить день в хорошем сознании Кришны. Таково было мнение Шрилы Прабхупады, основанном на экспертном анализе.

И это уникальная особенность ИСККОН. Потому что другие группы говорят «четыре круга читай» или «любое количество кругов можешь читать». Здесь, в стихе сказано, что воспевание должно происходить по милости великих авторитетов, и для нас это должно означать, что мы должны делать это так, как сказал Шрила Прабхупада. Здесь непосредственно сказано: «По примеру великих авторитетов, следуя тому как они говорили». То есть мы не против милости, но мы должны делать это систематично, так, как дал это Шрила Прабхупада. Харе Кришна. Шрила Прабхупада ки Джай! Харе Кришна Махамантра ки Джай!

Е.С. Шрила Бхакти Чайтанья Свами Махарадж, Джапа-Ретрит "Рынок Святого Имени", лекция по ШБ 2.1.11, 25 мая 2018, Лодейное поле

----------


## Махабхарата дас

«Эту историю о том, почему мы не едим лук и чеснок, рассказал сам Шрила Прабхупада.

У мусульманского царя был друг - индийский брахман. 
Когда для удовлетворения царя убивали корову, 
царь приглашал брахмана и просил его вознести молитвы. 
Этот брахман воспевал одну и ту же молитву. 
В ней говорилось: 
«В этой жизни люди убивают тебя, поэтому в следующей жизни ты сможешь убить их».

... Интересно, что на санскрите мясо звучит, как «мамса». 
И мамса состоит из двух частей - «мам» (меня) и «са» ( он или она). Таким образом, мамса расшифровывается «я ем его или ее, но позже они будут есть меня».

... Итак, этот брахман приходил каждый раз, когда убивали корову, смотрел на это убийство и постепенно у него появилось желание попробовать плоть. 
Конечно, он понимал, что это плохо и не хотел, чтобы мусульмане знали, что мясо его привлекло. 
Но однажды, поле того, как это убийство было совершено, он остался в том месте. 
Дождавшись, когда все слуги ушли, брахман подошел к месту убийства коровы и стал искать, не остались ли там части ее плоти и нашел щиколотку и копыто. 
Брахман забрал их, но на улице все еще был день. 
Чтобы никто его не увидел, он углубился в лес и там зарыл свою добычу. 
Ночью брахман вернулся на то самое место, раскопал землю и что же он обнаружил? 
Щиколотка превратилась в лук, а копыто - в чеснок.

... Шрила Прабхупада говорит, 
что когда вы едите чеснок, то у вас изо рта начинает плохо пахнуть.

... А когда едите лук, то слезы начинают катиться из ваших глаз.

.. Слезы текут из-за того, что корова плачет о брахманах Кали-юги, которые едят мясо.

... Поэтому, сказал Шрила Прабхупада, есть лук и чеснок все равно, что есть мясо».

Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, Прабхупада-катха, Алтай, 25.08.16

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Его Святейшеству Бхакти Чайтанье Свами вчера сделали операцию.
У него все еще много боли, но он способен общаться. Сегодня его переведут в частное отделение. Пожалуйста, продолжайте держать его в ваших молитвах до скорейшего выздоровления.

----------


## Алексей Назин

Что случилось с Бхакти Чайтаньей свами?  Ах... Это первый свами, с которым мне довелось встретиться)  В Омске летом 2018 года в августе,на марафоне,  в храме, потом на ферме "Планета коров".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие ученики,

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Несколько дней назад я разослал несколько указаний о том, как правильно вести себя в ситуации с коронавирусом. Основная идея - оставаться дома и ни с кем не общаться. Это совершенно нормально для многих стран мира.

Некоторые преданные подверглись критике за попытку следовать этим указаниям . Им порекомендовали свободно перемещаться , как обычно, и не беспокоиться о вирусе.

Это глупость. Как я уже сказал, лучше всего не выходить на улицу и не смешиваться . пожалуйста, следуйте сказанному.

Конечно, ваша жизнь в ваших руках, так что это зависит от вас. Но если преданные начинают болеть вирусом, и особенно если некоторые умирают, как это произошло в некоторых местах, то не говорите, что я вас не предупреждал. На данный момент в Англии пять преданных умерли.

Как однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Пока вы находитесь в материальном мире, вы не можете пренебрегать законами материального мира. Предположим, вы идете в джунгли и там есть тигр. Известно, что он нападет на вас, так почему вы должны идти добровольно и подвергаться нападению? Неверно полагать , что преданный должен подвергаться физическому риску, пока у него есть физическое тело. Это не вызов физическим законам: «Я стал преданным. Я бросаю вызов всему». Это глупость ".

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии .

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,

Бхакти Чайтанья Свами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщения не по теме удалены.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

РАЗНЫЕ ВИДЫ СТАРШИХ

 Есть разные виды старших . Я хочу вам прочитать список , можете его записать , если хотите , начиная от самого старшего и далее , спускаясь вниз .
Итак , кто является самой старшей личностью ?
— (Из зала) Кришна .
Кришна ! Шри Кришна Джанмаштами Ки Джай !
 Итак , Кришна - номер один и также Его экспансии . Кто является вторым ?
— (Из зала) Шрила Прабхупада !
— (Из зала) Радха !
Шрила Прабхупада Ки Джай !
Радха , да , но Она вместе с Кришной .
Однажды Шрила Прабхупада задал преданным вопрос : ,, Кто Бог ?"
И все сказали : ,, Кришна !"
Прабхупада ответил : ,, Нет".
И преданные не могли понять , неужели кто-то занял положение Кришны .
Затем Прабхупада ответил : ,, Радха-Кришна — это Бог". Потому что это одна личность в двух формах , поэтому с Кришной также Радхарани .
( Радха и Кришна едины в Своей Сварупе , но ради наслаждения сладостными играми Они приняли две формы ).
 А вторая личность для нас — это Шрила Прабхупада .
 3. Третья личность для нас — это предыдущие ачарьи .
Но мы понимаем их наставления через наставления Прабхупады .
 4. Четвертая личность — это наш духовный учитель .
 5. Пятая личность — это духовные братья и духовные сёстры вашего духовного учителя .
 6. Шестая личность — это любой санньяси , который не является вашим духовным учителем .
 7. Седьмая личность — это авторитеты в ИСККОН , сюда относятся Джи-Би-Си , президенты храмов . Они старшие по отношению к вам .
 8. Следующие — те , кто духовно более продвинуты .
Здесь возникает сложность в определении уровня продвинутости преданного . Это не совсем хорошо , когда Вы начинаете анализировать психологическое состояние преданного .
Но, по крайней мере , те преданные , которые больше преданные , чем вы , по времени ; обычно они старше по отношению к Вам .
 9. Девятое — те , кто являются брахманами , это означает те , кто получил второе посвящение . Они также являются старшими .
Так же сюда возможно включить корову. Интересно , да ?
 10. Десятое — в действительности здесь есть не такая большая строгость между восьмым , девятым и десятым пунктами , — это старшие братья и сестры
[ духовные ]. Они тоже в списке .
И все эти личности могут действовать как шикша-гуру, то есть это возможно , но это не значит, что они всегда будут так делать .
 11. Одиннадцать — те , у кого больше знания и опыта .
 12. Двенадцать — ваши родители , даже если они не преданные .
 13. Тринадцать — пожилые люди .
 14. Четырнадцать — гости . Гости — очень важные люди .
 15. Затем , старшими являются представители правительства .
 16. И последние в списке , но не последние по значению , это старшие братья и сёстры ( в семье ).

/ Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами Махарадж . Из семинара : ,, Сердце вайшнавских отношений", Алтайфест/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ПОДДЕРЖИМ МОЛИТВАМИ ВАЙШНАВОВ

Дорогие вайшнавы, помолитесь пожалуйста за моего духовного учителя. Шрила Бхакти Чайтанья Свами Махарадж сейчас находится в Дурбане, в ЮАР, а там началось восстание из-за того что бывшего президента страны вора посадили в тюрьму на 15 месяцев за неуважение к суду. Перестрелка восставших с полицией происходила в 300-400 метрах от храма, мятежники хотели прорвать оцепление полиции чтобы разграбить супермаркет прямо за храмом Шри Шри Радхи Радханатха. Вчера вечером преданные и Гуру Махарадж уехали из храма по настоянию полиции, Божеств забрали с собой. Гуру Махарадж не хочет уезжать из страны и бросать преданных, и хотя он сейчас находится в охраняемой части города, восстание и мародерство не утихает и стоит вопрос о введении военного положения в стране.
Ваш слуга, Гоур Гопал дас

Продолжаются политические и социальные волнения в провинции Квазулу-Натал в Южной Африке, известной своим крупнейшим городом Дурбан, где в ИСККОН есть три больших храма с установленными Божествами. 

Вечером 13 июля старшие преданные, дамы и другие жители Храма укрылись в домах разных преданных в более безопасных местах. Божества также были перемещены в более безопасное место, по совету местных правоохранительных групп, сказал директор ИСККОН по коммуникациям в Южной Африке Нанда Кишор Дас. 
По данным BBC, во многих частях Дурбана ситуация ужасная; здания сжигаются, грабят и разрушают магазины, что приводит к нехватке продовольствия. На данный момент за последние три дня убито не менее 45 человек. 

Акции протеста, перешедшие в грабежи и насилие, начались после того, как бывший президент страны Зума был заключен в тюрьму. В настоящее время крупнейшие города Дурбан и Йоханнесбург стали свидетелями самых страшных грабежей и насилия. 
С понедельника, 12 июля, Бхакти Чайтанья Свами публикует в своем личном Facebook обновления о политических беспорядках с его базы в храме Радха Радханатх в Дурбане как о нестабильной ситуации, связанной с беспорядками и случайными перестрелками с близлежащих территорий Храма. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами написал о событиях, которые произошли накануне вечером вокруг Храма, о жестоких перестрелках, продолжавшихся около трех часов в течение ночи, и о тысячах людей, направляющихся на грабежи в местный торговый центр, который находится недалеко от Храма. 

Хотя Храм не считается целью, сохраняется риск того, что он станет сопутствующим ущербом из-за его более близкой близости к торговому центру; которые за последние три дня были местами, которые подвергались массовым разграблениям и насилию. 

Хотя вероятность риска выше для храма Радха Радханатха, другие храмы в Южной Африке пока не пострадали, но находятся в состоянии повышенной готовности, говорит Нанда Кишор Дас. «Пожалуйста, попросите всех преданных помолиться», - сказал он. ??????

Бхакти Чайтанья Свами будет ежедневно обновлять эту ситуацию в своей учетной записи Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/bhakticaitanyaswami . 

Автор: 
Снигдхамайи Судеви Деви Даси, 14 июля 2021

----------

